# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - December 2012



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

The last Brixton chitter chatter thread of the year!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

Lordy it's cold out there tonight!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

There was a Studio 54 themed party at the 414 tonight and it was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 1, 2012)

Returning briefly to November's thread and the "gated properties" on New Park Road, I'm not necessarily "turning", just frustrated with the cost of buying property being so high as we're desperate to get out of this poxy rented one bedroom flat and into our own place that's more suitable sized for the future we have planned, but can't seem to be able to find enough to put a deposit together, as places are so expensive - and places like these new gated communities only make the average prices higher.

Don't get me wrong, Brixton is not somewhere I envisage us spending the rest of our lives - but the problem is more or less everywhere.


----------



## Elgar (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't mind people living in gated communities. It's _allowing them out_ that's the problem.


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

Seriously icy this morning....


----------



## Winot (Dec 1, 2012)

editor said:


> There was a Studio 54 themed party at the 414 tonight and it was absolutely fantastic!



How did Bianca Jagger's horse manage the stairs?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

Winot said:


> How did Bianca Jagger's horse manage the stairs?


With neigh bother.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone spotted any Xmas Trees for sale yet?  I'm thinking I may decorate the flat by stealth on Monday


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Anyone spotted any Xmas Trees for sale yet?  I'm thinking I may decorate the flat by stealth on Monday



you after real or fake?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 1, 2012)

Real I think


----------



## boohoo (Dec 1, 2012)

yep - in the market - beginning of Popes road


----------



## colacubes (Dec 1, 2012)

Super


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2012)

Tried the new Best Kebab the other day, couple of doors up from the barber on Tulse Hill. Not a bad kebab & they do proper chips rather than 'fries'.


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2012)

Quite expensive for someone with a large appetite, though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Tried the new Best Kebab the other day, couple of doors up from the barber on Tulse Hill. Not a bad kebab & they do proper chips rather than 'fries'.



Always has a soft spot for that place. Not eaten in there since the change from Chick King to Best Kebab though  what type of kebab did you go for?


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2012)

Mixed shish. I think it was £6.80 for that, and then must have been around 2 quid for the chips. I've got the menu on my desk at work so I can let you know on Monday.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Mixed shish. I think it was £6.80 for that, and then must have been around 2 quid for the chips. I've got the menu on my desk at work so I can let you know on Monday.



Cheers. I like a mixed shish. Don't usually need chips with a £6.80 kebab though. You do like your chips though


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2012)

Large appetite.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Large appetite.



Yeah, I got that. 

£6.80 is a treat lunch for me at the moment. Closer to £9.00 is a bit rich for most people. But your appetite is not normal


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 1, 2012)

hurrah!  December!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2012)

Boo, December. So looking forward to January.


----------



## mxh (Dec 1, 2012)

If you are feeling genourous

Foodbank at Tesco, Acre Lane today.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2012)

mxh said:


> If you are feeling genourous
> 
> Foodbank at Tesco, Acre Lane today.


Ironic, given what Tesco have done to keep people on low pay or not paid at all (see the threads about "workfare").


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Ironic, given what Tesco have done to keep people on low pay or not paid at all (see the threads about "workfare").


Tesco just let the food bank stand there and people donate extra food.....that they bought in tesco.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Ironic, given what Tesco have done to keep people on low pay or not paid at all (see the threads about "workfare").


They'll be hitting up people shopping there for a food contribution, so buying your contributions elsewhere is an option afaik


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Tesco just let the food bank stand there and people donate extra food.....that they bought in tesco.


 
Makes me want to firebomb the place.  Or take a placard up there.  Or, you know, sit on the sofa whinging about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2012)

someone needs to start the informal version of this thread


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

The blue roti van on station road has been given its marching orders. She has been told her chairs and bins are an offence and she gets in the way of the Sunday market. She's been given 21 days to go. She has a petition on the side that everyone was signing... So please do if you go past. And any other ideas? She's been there for five years, she is properly lovely and sells great food!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2012)

Heading down soon.  Will sign.   Surely the Sunday market gets in her way? 

How long has that been going?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2012)

that's an outrage - she is a stalwart of the community!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> that's an outrage - she is a stalwart of the community!


 
I was just going to post that OU would be incensed if he saw the latest news


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> <snip>Surely the Sunday market gets in her way?<snip>


Quite.


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Heading down soon.  Will sign.   Surely the Sunday market gets in her way?
> 
> How long has that been going?


Much less time than 5 years!! She was quite upset- pointing out the other people with chairs and tables without licenses etc...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> The blue roti van on station road has been given its marching orders. She has been told her chairs and bins are an offence and she gets in the way of the Sunday market. She's been given 21 days to go. She has a petition on the side that everyone was signing... So please do if you go past. And any other ideas? She's been there for five years, she is properly lovely and sells great food!


Disgraceful. The council-sponsored sanitisation of the town centre continues. Let's get rid of all these dreadful ethnic shops and get some shiny chain stores in


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

Any suggestions for what we can do? I would be so sad to see her go.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Returning briefly to November's thread and the "gated properties" on New Park Road, I'm not necessarily "turning", just frustrated with the cost of buying property being so high as we're desperate to get out of this poxy rented one bedroom flat and into our own place that's more suitable sized for the future we have planned, but can't seem to be able to find enough to put a deposit together, as places are so expensive - and places like these new gated communities only make the average prices higher.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Brixton is not somewhere I envisage us spending the rest of our lives - but the problem is more or less everywhere.



I viewed a 2 bed flat just the other side of the Hill opposite Sainsburys today, £160k.. That isn't too bad for the area...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry if I'm late to the (a bit lacklustre) party but are they really Brixtons Christmas lights? 

They aren't very dramatic are they..


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I viewed a 2 bed flat just the other side of the Hill opposite Sainsburys today, £160k.. That isn't too bad for the area...


 
That sounds really cheap for Brixton. My old downstairs neighbour in Loughborough Junction recently sold his teeny weeny 2 bedroom, or 1 bedroom and not a walk through corridor living room, for £270000 recently


----------



## Kanda (Dec 1, 2012)

It's Ex-LA. Victorian conversions are way overpriced and generally smaller. I know the estate and its really quite nice and well run. The g/f has just bought in Battersea, 100sq ft smaller and more than double the price!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I viewed a 2 bed flat just the other side of the Hill opposite Sainsburys today, £160k.. That isn't too bad for the area...


 
I thought you were moving away from Brixton?


----------



## bosie (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> The blue roti van on station road has been given its marching orders. She has been told her chairs and bins are an offence and she gets in the way of the Sunday market. She's been given 21 days to go. She has a petition on the side that everyone was signing... So please do if you go past. And any other ideas? She's been there for five years, she is properly lovely and sells great food!


 
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
I LOVE the roti's from there and the two women are so lovely. How could the chairs possibly be an offence? WTF. I'll be down there tomorrow to sign that petition.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2012)

They should give her a unit in Granville Arcade


----------



## nagapie (Dec 1, 2012)

I've just been at the roti van, she didn't mention it but she was very busy. Surely she could just move her chairs and tables, does she really have to move her entire van?

Is there some way we can bombard the market people, who runs that shit?


----------



## paolo (Dec 1, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I viewed a 2 bed flat just the other side of the Hill opposite Sainsburys today, £160k.. That isn't too bad for the area...



That's a bargain. If had a deposit I'd seriously consider that. If it's the estate I think it is, it's pretty tidy too and 'human scale' architecture.


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

wiskey said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the (a bit lacklustre) party but are they really Brixtons Christmas lights?
> 
> They aren't very dramatic are they..


I am amused by the fact one set are red, but the rest are blue. Seriously lame


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I've just been at the roti van, she didn't mention it but she was very busy. Surely she could just move her chairs and tables, does she really have to move her entire van?
> 
> Is there some way we can bombard the market people, who runs that shit?


Not sure- she was super busy today, so she was telling her story to the whole queue and we were taking it in turns to ask questions.  So it was all a bit chaotic.  There must be something we can do- those rotis are gorgeous, and the signs she puts up always make me smile....


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't even notice the lights.  I did see the windmill and reindeer on Windrush square though. 

Signed the petition.  Didn't see how many names she had.


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I didn't even notice the lights.  I did see the windmill and reindeer on Windrush square though.
> 
> Signed the petition.  Didn't see how many names she had.


She had loads but on random lined paper when we were there... I saw seven our eight people sign while we were waiting....


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 1, 2012)

The caravan should be listed.


----------



## paolo (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> I am amused by the fact one set are red, but the rest are blue. Seriously lame



Didn't even notice them.

The illuminated tree outside Mango Landin looks nice though.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> The blue roti van on station road has been given its marching orders. She has been told her chairs and bins are an offence and she gets in the way of the Sunday market. She's been given 21 days to go. She has a petition on the side that everyone was signing... So please do if you go past. And any other ideas? She's been there for five years, she is properly lovely and sells great food!


This deserves a tweet-worthy thread of its own for maximum impact. I hope you don't mind but I'll start a new one and quote your post.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 1, 2012)

Brixton Market back in 1994


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

Fucking hell, Brixton on a Saturday night is carnage! Am running away down the Victoria line....


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> Fucking hell, Brixton on a Saturday night is carnage! Am running away down the Victoria line....


It's certainly changed in the last 5 years and is in serious danger of rapidly homogenising into Cla'am: the return,


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Brixton Market back in 1994



Currys and Radio Rentals!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2012)

Why can I hear booming?  Not sure if it's fireworks or not?


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

editor said:


> It's certainly changed in the last 5 years and is in serious danger of rapidly homogenising into Cla'am: the return,


we were on our way to chinatown to visit a new bar (called Opium, v cool if you get the chance to go.  Have the long island iced teapot) and got to the town centre at about 8.  We were going to stop for a drink but everywhere was rammed, and it all felt a bit bad tempered- not the punters, they all seemed happy- but the bar staff in two places who had been lovely and happy when we were in earlier just seemed in siege mode!   So we went straight to the tube, and it was just a rush of people coming out into Brixton- like a Monday morning but in the other direction.  

Anyway, after lovely bar, we went to a party somewhere in East London and met a guy who has an art studio in the village above Federation Coffee (I think).  He is about to be evicted because they need to do some structural stuff to the building, apparently.  Have his card, I'll drop him a line and find out more.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> we were on our way to chinatown to visit a new bar (called Opium, v cool if you get the chance to go. Have the long island iced teapot) and got to the town centre at about 8. We were going to stop for a drink but everywhere was rammed, and it all felt a bit bad tempered- not the punters, they all seemed happy- but the bar staff in two places who had been lovely and happy when we were in earlier just seemed in siege mode! So we went straight to the tube, and it was just a rush of people coming out into Brixton- like a Monday morning but in the other direction.
> 
> Anyway, after lovely bar, we went to a party somewhere in East London and met a guy who has an art studio in the village above Federation Coffee (I think). He is about to be evicted because they need to do some structural stuff to the building, apparently. Have his card, I'll drop him a line and find out more.


Yes, I was hearing about the artists being evicted last night. I'll have a dig around for more info too.


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

picture of Christmas decorations in Market Row to cheer everyone up


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, I got that.
> 
> £6.80 is a treat lunch for me at the moment. Closer to £9.00 is a bit rich for most people. But your appetite is not normal


 
Oi! I've only eaten there once, I'd call that a treat. Hrdly a regular thing/spend.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> Not sure- she was super busy today,


 
*Very* busy.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why can I hear booming?  Not sure if it's fireworks or not?



It was Capo's birthday at the Hand. He always brings industrial fireworks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It was Capo's birthday at the Hand. He always brings industrial fireworks.


 
I see.   I have no idea who Capo is though


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 3, 2012)

Someone walked past my house this morning at an ungodly hour (6.30) singing Hark the Herald Angels Sing with a lovely voice. It almost made up for being awake at that time.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> The blue roti van on station road has been given its marching orders. She has been told her chairs and bins are an offence and she gets in the way of the Sunday market. She's been given 21 days to go. She has a petition on the side that everyone was signing... So please do if you go past. And any other ideas? She's been there for five years, she is properly lovely and sells great food!



Ah for fucks sake! I knew she was getting a bit of grief but didn't know it was that bad. She mentioned to me that she was in discussions with one of the nearby shops about renting some space and cooking in there but don't know if it came to anything. Will pop down this week for some grub and sign the thing. 

Fucking Lambeth.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2012)

Bloody Hell! Just got soaked in the few yards to where I put the recycling out. It's biblical!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2012)

...and just as quickly it's almost stopped completely apart from the sound of my neighbour's overflowing gutter....


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2012)

I must get ready quick so the Retired Guide Dog can get his walk before it starts again!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Brixton Market back in 1994



Nice one. Popes Road looks a lot busier than it does now.

A few blasts from the past in there: Kashmir greengrocers, Carousel amusement arcade, radio rentals....and that supermarket which used to be in Popes Road - was it Iceland??


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ............was it Iceland??


 
Kwik Save possibly, maybe it was an Iceland before that


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, I think it was Kwik Save, well remembered!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 3, 2012)

Didn't it have murry meats at the front?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, I think it was Kwik Save, well remembered!


It was fabulously run down too.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2012)

This colourful piece of work has appeared on the side of the Sunshine Shop
just off Vassal road quite recently


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it might be the same artists who were (presumably) hired to do all the other shop fronts around Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Didn't it have murry meats at the front?


 
Murrays Meat Market was where Iceland is now wasn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, I think it was Kwik Save, well remembered!


 
Deli counter on the right and on the opposite side, cheap packaged meat that was quite crap in its crapness


----------



## boohoo (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I think it might be the same artists who were (presumably) hired to do all the other shop fronts around Brixton.


 
The quy who has done lots of work in Brixton is Marlarky (with a few of his friends - Mighty Mo, Billy and Sweet toof) He worked on about five shops in the area. When he did one, others asked him to come and do their shutters. He comes from South London (though not sure where)

The other artist who has done a lot of work is Tizer. He did the shutters on the Beehive(which have recently gone) and some of the other figures around the area including the new one on Atlantic road. He recently did a cover for Time Out. He's a local lad.

I don't recognise the style of that shutter on Vassall Road.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, I think it was Kwik Save, well remembered!


It was Tesco before that.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> It was Tesco before that.


And a coal depot some time before that!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/lost-scenes-of-brixton-the-coal-depot-at-popes-road/

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/popes-road-staithes.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Didn't it have murry meats at the front?


No, I think it was the people who sold ham hocks, eggs and cheap bacon. They had another outlet in the covered market.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 3, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> It was Tesco before that.


The manager of that branch was great, an Irish bloke called Mr Doody (I always had to suppress the temptation to greet him with "Howdy Doody!"). He gave a lot of training and work to young people with learning disabilities from Shelley and Windmill schools. At least one of those trainees still works for Tescos all those decades later


----------



## ajdown (Dec 3, 2012)

Did anyone see the man with the fire-breathing tuba busking under the christmas tree this evening?

I was a bit worried, an overenthusiastic parp could have seen the whole lot go up in flames.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 3, 2012)

A man tried to sell me a kitten in a box outside Brixton Cycles today.

Have I mentioned I work in Brixton now?


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 3, 2012)

3 bed flat on New Park Road up for rent:








It's, erm.............



£8450 a month.


OH MY


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> 3 bed flat on New Park Road up for rent:
> 
> It's, erm.............
> 
> ...


Lordy. How the other 'alf live, eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> 3 bed flat on New Park Road up for rent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that the one that sets off fireworks?  Is it on top of that old office block behind Alex Dumas House?


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Is that fake grass?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that the one that sets off fireworks? Is it on top of that old office block behind Alex Dumas House?


I went to a party on the roof of a block that looked a bit like that a while back, except it didn't have all the fake grass there. I felt quite out of place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I went to a party on the roof of a block that looked a bit like that a while back, except it didn't have all the fake grass there. I felt quite out of place.


 
Possible that's the one.  Was it just by Telegraph Passage (Alley)?


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm guessing it's the roof of the new(ish) block, set back, next to The Telegraph. Main (gated) entrance is on New Park Road.

You get a nice view of the Windmill though... for a couple of grand a week.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

The block I'm thinking of was once (I think) a council building on New Park Rd and has incredible views, almost exactly like the one in the photo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

You can see more photos here

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/to-rent/details/17757812?search_identifier=d484fa332306255da31786c885eb6ae8

Fuck me, it's well big! 

Is picture 5 a bed?  What kind of bed is it?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I went to a party on the roof of a block that looked a bit like that a while back, except it didn't have all the fake grass there. I felt quite out of place.



I know the guys that own it. One of them lives in a truck nearby, they've been renting it out during the Olympics to rich Arabs etc to make some money, the place was a right state before. They're hardly rich lads, just trying their luck and trying to make some money.

Been up there before and after the refit, it's an amazing penthouse now.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been up there a few times. A fellow urb used to work up there. Lovely views


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 3, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> 3 bed flat on New Park Road up for rent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might have been to a party in that flat a few years ago. The view looks familiar but there was definitely no lawn or hot-tub (someone did make a fire on the roof though).  I thought it was pretty cool even then, spacious flat  big roof-terrace and that view.  There was a fantastic sunset but it was a bit scuzzy inside. 
I suppose some banker will be trying to live the drug-dealer/pimp lifestyle he imagines in his wet dreams.  It's not how I would have done it up.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I know the guys that own it. One of them lives in a truck nearby, they've been renting it out during the Olympics to rich Arabs etc to make some money, the place was a right state before. They're hardly rich lads, just trying their luck and trying to make some money.
> 
> Been up there before and after the refit, it's an amazing penthouse now.


Looks like they'll be pretty rich now though.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 3, 2012)

We all seem to be talking about the same place.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can see more photos here
> 
> http://www.zoopla.co.uk/to-rent/details/17757812?search_identifier=d484fa332306255da31786c885eb6ae8
> 
> ...


I couldn't even imagine living in such opulence. Not sure I'd want to, actually.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Looks like they'll be pretty rich now though.



Nah, they haven't recouped the refit costs yet. They'll be lucky to rent it, most of Courtney House residents have been trying to stop them.  Probably the same residents that got the Telegraph shut down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I couldn't even imagine living in such opulence. Not sure I'd want to, actually.


 
I'd be scared of spilling a cup of tea over the sofa although the floors look easy to clean


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've been up there a few times. A fellow urb used to work up there. Lovely views



Yeah, a few have worked on it.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm. Decor isn't my taste.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Nah, they haven't recouped the refit costs yet. They'll be lucky to rent it, most of Courtney House residents have been trying to stop them. Probably the same residents that got the Telegraph shut down.


 
They're trying to stop them renting?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're trying to stop them renting?



Yeah, a few of the weekend tenants they had during the Olympics fucked the place right up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, a few of the weekend tenants they had during the Olympics fucked the place right up.


 
oh, I thought someone owned it and was selling up/renting out

So there's been no long-term people there then?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Nah, they haven't recouped the refit costs yet. They'll be lucky to rent it, most of Courtney House residents have been trying to stop them. Probably the same residents that got the Telegraph shut down.


I'm sure they could sell it off for untold millions if the renting gets too hard.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm sure they could sell it off for untold millions if the renting gets too hard.



Nope. Do you know how much or when they bought it or what their financial situation is? I know a bit and they're digging themselves out of a hole.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Nope. Do you know how much or when they bought it or what their financial situation is? I know a bit and they're digging themselves out of a hole.


Times must be awful in the luxury penthouse 8.5k/month market.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Times must be awful in the luxury penthouse 8.5k/month market.



It's only just been put up for rent at that, they haven't received that sum at all, not sure they even will.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

'hardly rich' WTF?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> 'hardly rich' WTF?



One of them lives in a converted truck round here, he showers at friends houses. Yes, hardly rich. Try reading the posts...


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> 'hardly rich' WTF?


Just a 'couple of lads'.

And their luxuriously equipped, 'chic and spacious' penthouse flat.

We are all truly in it together.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Geezus.... 

Seeing as you know fuck all about them, I'm just going to leave this thread and let you carry on....


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

That property is "professionally Managed by Foxtons Property Management."


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> That property is "professionally Managed by Foxtons Property Management."



The run down flat I am thinking about buying mentioned earlier in the thread is also on with Foxtons. They're across the board cunts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> One of them lives in a converted truck round here, he showers at friends houses. Yes, hardly rich. Try reading the posts...


If you can afford to buy a big flat and fit it out like that, you are hardly poor


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If you can afford to buy a big flat and fit it out like that, you are hardly poor


You might well be after if it turned out to be a bad investment. If you have a big loan, are you rich?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You might well be after if it turned out to be a bad investment. If you have a big loan, are you rich?


Yes. You have to have lots of money to borrow huge amounts of it.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Try as I might, I'm finding it hard to generate any kind of heartfelt sympathy for luxury penthouse property developers.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. You have to have lots of money to borrow huge amounts of it.



There were a few that put in, a few got massively fucked over I think. They certainly aren't rich. I'm not making their story public here, you lot jump to your conclusions... Lol.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. You have to have lots of money to borrow huge amounts of it.


Plenty of people inherit some measure of wealth, without being in any way rich. Besides, you can easily end up poor, just look at all the Irish guys who came over here for more lenient bankruptcies. Should you sympathise with them? I don't give two shites either way. Should you plain misrepresent the situation based on fuck all? Clearly not.

These guys might or might not be making money off it. Those who claim to know them say they don't have much money. I know who I believe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't passed judgment on anyone. The only thing i'm taking issue with is kanda's definition of rich, which is clearly different from mine.
You have to be rich to buy a place like that in London.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't passed judgment on anyone. The only thing i'm taking issue with is kanda's definition of rich, which is clearly different from mine.
> You have to be rich to buy a place like that in London.


No you don't. You just have to convince the bank that you can make a profit off of it.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't passed judgment on anyone. The only thing i'm taking issue with is kanda's definition of rich, which is clearly different from mine.
> You have to be rich to buy a place like that in London.



No, my definition of rich probably isn't different at all. Take your years old thoughts elsewhere pal, I live in a fucking Bedsit above a pub with a shared bathroom/kitchen, I earn a fuckton less than I used to, you carry on with your generalisations though....


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No you don't. You just have to convince the bank that you can make a profit off of it.


For a lot of people, that's already an unachievable proposition.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No you don't. You just have to convince the bank that you can make a profit off of it.


Bollocks. I could not convince a bank to lend me any money, let alone a few hundred grand.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> For a lot of people, that's already an unachievable proposition.


 
Of course. All I'm saying is just because you're not poor you're not necessarily rich either.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

This particular spat already done >>>>>>>>>>>>>> in brixton 15% thread


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Bollocks. I could not convince a bank to lend me any money, let alone a few hundred grand.


Sadly, banks don't usually lend money to members of the proud Orang Utan tribe.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> This particular spat already done >>>>>>>>>>>>>> in brixton 15% thread


True. Anyway, back to the apartment, looks fucking tacky as hell that rooftop. No way would I pay for that.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Fake grass is deeply questionable. Is it water permeable?


(I have no idea why I need to know)


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

If the guy is so rich, why does he live in a converted van in the backstreets of Brixton and shower at friends houses...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> Fake grass is deeply questionable. Is it water permeable?
> 
> 
> (I have no idea why I need to know)


I'd fucking hope so.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> True. Anyway, back to the apartment, looks fucking tacky as hell that rooftop. No way would I pay for that.


 
The inside is sterile and not very cosy looking.  I'd love a nice big place like that, but not that modern.  There's no warmth there


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If the guy is so rich, why does he live in a converted van in the backstreets of Brixton and shower at friends houses...


Perhaps he unwisely invested all of his money in a doomed property deal


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If the guy is so rich, why does he live in a converted van in the backstreets of Brixton and shower at friends houses...


A fetish?!

No idea. Ask me another


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The inside is sterile and not very cosy looking.  I'd love a nice big place like that, but not that modern.  There's no warmth there



Maybe that's why it's never been rented out at that price.... It's a bonkers ask, he's trying his luck!


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The inside is sterile and not very cosy looking.  I'd love a nice big place like that, but not that modern.  There's no warmth there


Tbf it is out to rent, so you need to remove all personality so the renters don't feel imposed upon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> Fake grass is deeply questionable. Is it water permeable?
> 
> 
> (I have no idea why I need to know)


 
Can you imagine being underneath if he got the lawnmower out?   Can't see any landlord allowing that, so maybe they thought fake was the next best thing.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> A fetish?!
> 
> No idea. Ask me another



Nah, he's a caretaker I think..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> Tbf it is out to rent, so you need to remove all personality so the renters don't feel imposed upon


 
Well yes, I realise that, but even so, being a bit of a mucky pup, I'd avoid that much white personally


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well yes, I realise that, but even so, being a bit of a mucky pup, I'd avoid that much white personally



The pictures do it far too much justice....


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Nah, he's a caretaker I think..


Much less fun but more sensible suggestion. 





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well yes, I realise that, but even so, being a bit of a mucky pup, I'd avoid that much white personally


 it's ok, my floors are all wipe clean


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The pictures do it far too much justice....


 


Have they whitened the white to get rid of all the drink stains


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> Much less fun but more sensible suggestion. it's ok, my floors are all wipe clean


 
Mine are a get on your hands and knees job


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have they whitened the white to get rid of all the drink stains



Not going into that here. 

Will fill you in next time you're in the pub.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Mine are a get on your hands and knees job


Too many jokes. Going to bed


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The inside is sterile and not very cosy looking. I'd love a nice big place like that, but not that modern. There's no warmth there


 
I think they're going for batchelor party pad not couple's country cottage.  Warmth doesn't really come into it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I think they're going for batchelor party pad not couple's country cottage. Warmth doesn't really come into it.


 
I see.  White's probably not the best colour then is it?


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's pretty sad that the interior design is predicated on tawdry notions of Scarface / porn sets / pimp's palaces. Pathetic really.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Fake grass is deeply questionable. Is it water permeable?
> 
> 
> (I have no idea why I need to know)


 
we have fake grass in our diminutive garden. works a treat


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If the guy is so rich, why does he live in a converted van in the backstreets of Brixton and shower at friends houses...


That doesn't really prove much on its own, tbf. I've met people from very wealthy backgrounds who have elected to live in dreadful squats.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

leanderman said:


> we have fake grass in our diminutive garden. works a treat


Hmmm. I will reserve judgement. But hmmmm


----------



## Kanda (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> That doesn't really prove much on its own, tbf. I've met people from very wealthy backgrounds who have elected to live in dreadful squats.


 
Well the statement isn't here on it's own is it? I made numerous other posts about the guy cos I know him. That doesn't seem to matter that someone has personal experience/knows the bloke and I'm not divulging any more about someone without their say so  I'm out of this conversation.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Well the statement isn't here on it's own is it? I made numerous other posts about the guy cos I know him. That doesn't seem to matter that someone has personal experience/knows the bloke and I'm not divulging any more about someone without their say so I'm out of this conversation.


Tell him the internet thinks the interior is wank.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Well the statement isn't here on it's own is it? I made numerous other posts about the guy cos I know him. That doesn't seem to matter that someone has personal experience/knows the bloke and I'm not divulging any more about someone without their say so I'm out of this conversation.


Let's leave it then.

(((luxury penthouse property developer)))


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd say that if it's £7000 for a night at the claridge then £8450 for a month is a right bargain really.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 4, 2012)

That flat was purchased in either Nov 2003 or June 2006 for just a few quid under £500k. Average prices for SW2 are up 38% since June 2006 (56% since Nov 2003) but more in Brixton itself. Bit weird if they can't sell for a profit - particularly if the original purchase price reflects the fact that it was a bit scuzzy when they bought it as has been suggested? Not that they should have to if they don't want to, mind you. Just that, if they are as hard up as has been suggested it should be an option.


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 4, 2012)

If I had a spare £750k I'd buy that flat; great views and staggering distance from the Gallery.

I think I'd get rid of the hot tub though, it's a bit ostentatious for me.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 4, 2012)

Rushy said:


> particularly if the original purchase price reflects the fact that it was a bit scuzzy when they bought it as has been suggested?


 
Still looks pretty hideous if you ask me.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 4, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> If I had a spare £750k I'd buy that flat; great views and staggering distance from the Gallery.
> 
> I think I'd get rid of the hot tub though, it's a bit ostentatious for me.


If I'd just spent £100s of K  on pimping it up to rent to wannabe gangstas I don't think I'd sell it for that unless forced.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 4, 2012)

There's a sad and lonely comfy arm chair in pic 15 that doesn't quite fit in with the reset of the white PVC furniture. 

((lazyboychair))


----------



## peterkro (Dec 4, 2012)

Just been in the Villaaage for the first time in donkeys years,no where near as bad as I expected.Still has a similar feel as it's always had,though I'd think it would be a bit different at night.I'm pleasantly surprised.(I bought a dust pan and brush plus a scarf off Rastaman,as you do)Further shopping news as it comes in.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Just been in the Villaaage for the first time in donkeys years,no where near as bad as I expected.Still has a similar feel as it's always had,though I'd think it would be a bit different at night.I'm pleasantly surprised.(I bought a dust pan and brush plus a scarf off Rastaman,as you do)


It can still be OK in the week, but you really need to try it on a Saturday afternoon if you want to soak up the full force of the Villaaaage experience.

I wouldn't recommend it though - a growing number of Brixtonites I know avoid the place on weekends as a matter of course.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> It can still be OK in the week, but you really need to try it on a Saturday afternoon if you want to soak up the full force of the Villaaaage experience.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it though - a growing number of Brixtonites I know avoid the place on weekends as a matter of course.


Weekend evenings after the day crowd has gone is better IME.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> It can still be OK in the week, but you really need to try it on a Saturday afternoon if you want to soak up the full force of the Villaaaage experience.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it though - a growing number of Brixtonites I know avoid the place on weekends as a matter of course.


 
I think Market Row has overtaken Granville Arcade in terms of attracting hipsters/ironically dressed people etc etc. It also has that yogurt place that looks like it should be next to BHS on Oxford Street. If it were not for Nour's, I would not enter Market Row at all.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> I think Market Row has overtaken Granville Arcade in terms of attracting hipsters/ironically dressed people etc etc. It also has that yogurt place that looks like it should be next to BHS on Oxford Street. If it were not for Nour's, I would not enter Market Row at all.


Wild Caper still do lovely if insanely pricey breads. And Seven is a decent place. The rest not so much.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Wild Caper still do lovely if insanely pricey breads. And Seven is a decent place. The rest not so much.


Mexican place is nice


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Mexican place is nice


Not tried it yet. Is it the one after Wild Caper?


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Not tried it yet. Is it the one after Wild Caper?


Yes, casa morita. Street food, have c 5 things on the menu, blonde waitress the northerner considered running off with, decent cocktails


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yes, casa morita. Street food, have c 5 things on the menu, blonde waitress the northerner considered running off with, decent cocktails


Hmmmm. I do like a nice Mexican dish. Is it spicy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

tiny portions


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> tiny portions


I fucking hate it when that happens. If I want overpriced undersized food I'll rather do it right and go to a Michelin starred place.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Hmmmm. I do like a nice Mexican dish. Is it spicy?


Yes


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> tiny portions


I think you get lots and share it, not get what you want iyswim


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2012)

Have wild caper stopped doing their amazing salads at lunchtime?  The last time I went in that cabinet seemed to be full of other stuff.  And I see they open in the evenings now.  Which is imminently sensible, really.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Have wild caper stopped doing their amazing salads at lunchtime? The last time I went in that cabinet seemed to be full of other stuff. And I see they open in the evenings now. Which is imminently sensible, really.


Haven't got a clue. Only had a sit-down meal there once.


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> It can still be OK in the week, but you really need to try it on a Saturday afternoon if you want to soak up the full force of the Villaaaage experience.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it though - a growing number of Brixtonites I know avoid the place on weekends as a matter of course.


I went to Bukowski at the start of October on a Friday evening and Market Row was absolute carnage. Fast forward a few weeks to a Friday lunchtime and I could've got a table in any of the eateries without waiting at all.

Agreed on giving the place a miss at the weekends. Shame really.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 4, 2012)

Timeout gives Wishbone a rave review this week...


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2012)

But that's ok because there are loads of other places you can eat in the area which are also really good and good value.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

I wanna try that Courtesan place one day. Also we got given vouchers for Upstairs, which I haven't been to for a good while.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Courtesan?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 4, 2012)

Courtesan is on Atlantic Rd, up past Dogstar. It's very good. Dim Sum etc...


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Timeout gives Wishbone a rave review this week...


This review wasn't quite so positive: http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2:31548/wishbone


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Courtesan?


Opposite the Lounge on Atlantic Road. Got a darkish kinda exterior which frankly doesn't do a whole lot for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> I think you get lots and share it, not get what you want iyswim


Too expensive then.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Mmmm dim sum. May be a plan for later in the week then


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Too expensive then.


All tapas/sharing plate type places work out expensive IMO


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Mmmm dim sum. May be a plan for later in the week then


Do check reviews online, going by what I've read some dishes are much better than others.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 4, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> This review wasn't quite so positive: http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/venue/2:31548/wishbone


 
4/5 stars?


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Do check reviews online, going by what I've read some dishes are much better than others.


Yes boss


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> 4/5 stars?


I'm having some sort of breakdown I think; I only saw it as 2 stars. 

Sorry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> All tapas/sharing plate type places work out expensive IMO


Correct me if I'm wrong but it's not billed as a tapas place, so you assume you're gonna get more food.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2012)

Another Wishbone review 
http://www.brixtonblog.com/wishbone-brixton/8284


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Another Wishbone review
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/wishbone-brixton/8284


Great line here


> I sincerely hope those chickens had good lives, because they did not have good endings.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but it's not billed as a tapas place, so you assume you're gonna get more food.


On their website, the menu says 3 tacos is the size of a large starter.... So I sort of extrapolated


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> On their website, the menu says 3 tacos is the size of a large starter.... So I sort of extrapolated


Is it just tacos, burritos and so on? In which case I really can't be bothered.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> 4/5 stars?





Chilavert said:


> I'm having some sort of breakdown I think; I only saw it as 2 stars.
> 
> Sorry.


 
Looks like Time Out gives it 4 stars and users give it 2 stars.  The user ratings though is based on 3 reviews


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yes, casa morita. Street food, have c 5 things on the menu, *blonde waitress the northerner considered running off with*, decent cocktails


 
Did he tell you this?


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is it just tacos, burritos and so on? In which case I really can't be bothered.


Jesus, google it man. Make your own decision. It's street food done like Mexicans do it. Tacos are street food...


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looks like Time Out gives it 4 stars and users give it 2 stars. The user ratings though is based on 3 reviews


Maybe I'm not having a breakdown afterall. 

Edited to add: I was under the impression that Casa Morita and Mexican street food places in general (Wahaca, the Tacqueria over on Westbourne Park) served tapas-style food.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Did he tell you this?


Yes. Conversation went along the lines of 'I don't really have a thing for blondes, but she's quite special' 'are you going to run off with her' 'fuck yeah, if she's asking'

<<sigh>>. On so many levels


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yes. Conversation went along the lines of 'I don't really have a thing for blondes, but she's quite special' 'are you going to run off with her' 'fuck yeah, if she's asking'
> 
> <<sigh>>. On so many levels


 
If she makes the good cocktails you can see his quandary!


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> If she makes the good cocktails you can see his quandary!


(You do know I'm blonde?)


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> (You do know I'm blonde?)


 
I didn't, no. Double


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Jesus, google it man. Make your own decision. It's street food done like Mexicans do it. Tacos are street food...


 NO! Why google when I've got you? Mexican street food covers all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm @minnie_the_minx's bitch, not yours....


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

Was in the Phoenix today. I like their graff/street art collage behind the counter. Good job they don't have toilets in there, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

@Manter

Clicks


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Was in the Phoenix today. I like their graff/street art collage behind the counter. Good job they don't have toilets in there, that's all I'm saying.


Give it a rest already. Neither you nor Ed are coming out of this looking glorious.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm still here Minnie. I didn't go anywhere


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Give it a rest already. Neither you nor Ed are coming out of this looking glorious.


 
We rarely look glorious, tbf.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> We rarely look glorious, tbf.


No, but this is a new low for both of you. It was funny for a while, now it's just a bit shit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm still here Minnie. I didn't go anywhere


 
Just making sure.  Don't you be wandering off with anyone else now


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No, but this is a new low for both of you. It was funny for a while, now it's just a bit shit.


 
Ignore function? I'd be interested to know where you thought I went wrong, though. Should I have just allowed him to spout bollocks?


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Wouldn't dare, sorry, dream of it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> Wouldn't dare, sorry, dream of it


 
Excellent.  You can have a break as you've been working so hard, unless you want to help me do my annual "rip empty boxes apart that will no longer be needed in the event of something breaking down within guarantee" clear out


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Timeout gives Wishbone a rave review this week...


 
I went to Wishbone on Saturday (on visiting friend's request). It was OK. Then had a full on Brixton night out (via Taboo, Craft Beer place and the Marquis). Was starving so went to fried chicken shop on Stockwell Road at 2am. It was absolutely delicious.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Ignore function? I'd be interested to know where you thought I went wrong, though. Should I have just allowed him to spout bollocks?


It's not the facts of what either of you say, it's the pettiness behind it.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

I can only assume you are misreading it, then.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Excellent. You can have a break as you've been working so hard, unless you want to help me do my annual "rip empty boxes apart that will no longer be needed in the event of something breaking down within guarantee" clear out


I need to do some billing


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Just walked through there now and it was almost eerily quiet. The Christmas decorations look lovely though.


----------



## Casaubon (Dec 4, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> Kwik Save possibly, maybe it was an Iceland before that


Before it was Kwik Save, it was Brixton's original Tesco, before they built the 'new' one on Acre Lane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

Manter said:


> I need to do some billing


 
You can't bill me, you haven't done any work yet


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Was in the Phoenix today. I like their graff/street art collage behind the counter. Good job they don't have toilets in there, that's all I'm saying.


IIRC Sonner told me that when they do the refurb next year they will install toilets...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> IIRC Sonner told me that when they do the refurb next year they will install toilets...


Refurb? GENTRIFICATIONLEAVETHEPHOENIXALONEFUCKINGHIPSTERSCUM


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Refurb? GENTRIFICATIONLEAVETHEPHOENIXALONEFUCKINGHIPSTERSCUM


Nah, not at all. They're just gonna improve the upstairs and open up the downstairs bit so it's all one big room. They want to keep it as traditional as possible.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nah, not at all. They're just gonna improve the upstairs and open up the downstairs bit so it's all one big room. They want to keep it as traditional as possible.


I wasn't entirely serious.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I wasn't entirely serious.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2012)

Astonished by the Time Out review of Wishbone.

I hated their food so much I threw it back up. As did my wife, she confessed later.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Astonished by the Time Out review of Wishbone.
> 
> I hated their food so much I threw it back up. As did my wife, she confessed later.


I don't really think of Time Out as a particularly credible source these days.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> IIRC Sonner told me that when they do the refurb next year they will install toilets...


Yep - but they're keen to keep the character of the place so hopefully it won't turn into a new outpost of the Villaaage. Phoenix is the best cafe in Brixton as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't really think of Time Out as a particularly credible source these days.


 
The print review says: 'Not lucky enough to live near Wishbone?  - then try these other gourmet chicken outlets'


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2012)

Cameron and Clegg visited Corpus Christi primary school on Brixton Hill today.

Carefully chosen because it is a faith school AND an academy!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nah, not at all. They're just gonna improve the upstairs and open up the downstairs bit so it's all one big room. They want to keep it as traditional as possible.


there's an upstairs? Why is there no toilet there?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 4, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Cameron and Clegg visited Corpus Christi primary school on Brixton Hill today.
> 
> Carefully chosen because it is a faith school AND an academy!


 
So many pukes in this post I can barely keep my tea down.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> there's an upstairs? Why is there no toilet there?



It's not for the public. I think it's a storeroom or something.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> there's an upstairs? Why is there no toilet there?


There is a loo but it's only for the staff, IIRC. The new one will be for customers and will be wheelchair friendly.

I saw the plans a while ago and I _think_ they're extending the flat upstairs.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, I think there'll be a bit of extra income from renting the flat, or possibly two flats out.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2012)

And extra income if the cafe was baby friendly - a good baby change means mums can spend their cash eating proper cafe food!


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

I hope it doesn't change too much.


----------



## Onket (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the 'private' back room area. But I understand the proposed changes, and why they want to make them. Hope it doesn't lose it's character though.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2012)

Forget change for the hipsters, I want cafes and eateries to be baby friendly in the day time. I want to have cake and put the baby down for ten minutes in a safe space.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone been to the Brixton Clubhouse?  We've been invited to a party thing, can't see what it's like from their website.  Tho there are some very hot, underdressed people on there


----------



## Kanda (Dec 4, 2012)

Those pictures are probably from nights when the terrace is open in the summer.... Do not get in the hot tub... Primordial soup....


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Those pictures are probably from nights when the terrace is open in the summer.... Do not get in the hot tub... Primordial soup....


I dread to think.....  is it decent in there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

I have had fun with that hot tub


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have had fun with that hot tub


note to self- really never get in that hot tub


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I only ever dipped my toes in it, but I did squirt a water pistol all over a friend's face while he was sat in it


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Is the hot tub on the top of the Prince of Wales/Dex still there? Can't say it's my idea of fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

What hot tub did you think we were talking about?


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Is the hot tub on the top of the Prince of Wales/Dex still there? Can't say it's my idea of fun.


never been in a hot tub except when abroad and its super cold.  Random coked up strangers in a bar feels a bit swinger to me, frankly.  but is the Dex one the same as the Clubhouse one?


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What hot tub did you think we were talking about?


Sorry, I thought you were talking about the one on top of the penthouse off New Park Rd.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't totally understand why people go on about hipsters. The younger people I see around Brixton eating in Granville Arcade etc look fairly conventional and not particularly trendy to me.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't totally understand why people go on about hipsters. The younger people I see around Brixton eating in Granville Arcade etc look fairly conventional and not particularly trendy to me.


You do know Ed's about 50?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2012)

Dex is the old name of the Brixton Clubhouse innit


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Dex is the old name of the Brixton Clubhouse innit


Ahha.

That makes sense.  In fact that makes much more sense than the last half hour of messages about it from the girl who is arranging the party

thx


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Just don't get in the hot tub....you'll have a good night if you like who is playing that night


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

I went there once a whike back when it was Dex. As a venue it was pretty decent but the drinks were expensive.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 5, 2012)

Seems like snow could be with us today, currently falling in Enfield and Barnet apparently.


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

boohoo said:


> And extra income if the cafe was baby friendly - a good baby change means mums can spend their cash eating proper cafe food!



parents


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 5, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't totally understand why people go on about hipsters. The younger people I see around Brixton eating in Granville Arcade etc look fairly conventional and not particularly trendy to me.


I'm with you on this one, certainly the daytime crowd just look like ordinary young people to me.  But it may be different late at night and I'm too old to be out then.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> I'm with you on this one, certainly the daytime crowd just look like ordinary young people to me. But it may be different late at night and I'm too old to be out then.


I had something to eat in Granville Arcade a few weeks ago on a Friday night and thought I was probably hipper than most of those present, as would the editor be, and quite a lot of our friends.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 5, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't totally understand why people go on about hipsters. The younger people I see around Brixton eating in Granville Arcade etc look fairly conventional and not particularly trendy to me.


 
The hipsters thing is bollocks imo. It's just old people moaning about a stereotype of a certain group of young people and it only distracts from the serious issues involved.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Winot said:


> parents


    I was talking about week day hours. It is mainly women who are doing the child care roles.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Visit Broadway Market at the weekend for trendy people ( hipsters?) saturation - on an entirely different level from Brixton.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I was talking about week day hours. It is mainly women who are doing the child care roles.


True , but I think he's right, we should try and use gender neutral terms. anything to help the trickle of stay at home dads turn into a flood.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 5, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Visit Broadway Market at the weekend for trendy people ( hipsters?) saturation - on an entirely different level from Brixton.


I don't mind a genuine hipster anyway. I don't see what's wrong with young people dressing creatively and being interested in art etc.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't mind a genuine hipster anyway. I don't see what's wrong with young people dressing creatively and being interested in art etc.



Me too. Unless they drink in a pub that used to be The Goose. 

Now, where's that picture?!


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I was talking about week day hours. It is mainly women who are doing the child care roles.


 
True, but there are plenty of dads doing it too and we (I) get a bit prickly when we are airbrushed out of the picture!

<changing the world one post on a bulletin board at a time>


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

Winot said:


> True, but there are plenty of dads doing it too and we (I) get a bit prickly when we are airbrushed out of the picture!
> 
> <changing the world one post on a bulletin board at a time>


 baby steps


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> baby steps


 
*falls flat on face and starts wailing*


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

Winot said:


> *falls flat on face and starts wailing*


 I'mnot sure I can do much more than look slightly nervous at a grown man wailing


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Winot said:


> True, but there are plenty of dads doing it too and we (I) get a bit prickly when we are airbrushed out of the picture!
> 
> <changing the world one post on a bulletin board at a time>


 
Fair enough - I write Little Lambeth blog and plan to do a post about dad stuff as I know there are daddy groups in the area. PM me if you think there is anything I should mention.


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Fair enough - I write Little Lambeth blog and plan to do a post about dad stuff as I know there are daddy groups in the area. PM me if you think there is anything I should mention.


 
I didn't ever go to any dad-specific stuff - to be honest I'm not that keen on gender-specific anything, and didn't ever feel excluded from 'mum stuff' (also I only did one full work day a week so didn't have that much time to fill - kids are both at school now so that time's over anyway ).


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Winot said:


> I didn't ever go to any dad-specific stuff - to be honest I'm not that keen on gender-specific anything, and didn't ever feel excluded from 'mum stuff' (also I only did one full work day a week so didn't have that much time to fill - kids are both at school now so that time's over anyway ).


 
What I find it there is the one o clock clubs, sure start centre and storytime at the library which are visited by mums and dads. But in terms of the parent socialising, do men sit round with the babies and have a natter about nappies and the X factor over a slice of cake? (I have seen a couple of dads with babies down at the Florence with a pint) Do dads feel comfortable to mix with mums in a relax cup of coffee slice of cake setting?


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

boohoo said:


> What I find it there is the one o clock clubs, sure start centre and storytime at the library which are visited by mums and dads. But in terms of the parent socialising, do men sit round with the babies and have a natter about nappies and the X factor over a slice of cake? (I have seen a couple of dads with babies down at the Florence with a pint) Do dads feel comfortable to mix with mums in a relax cup of coffee slice of cake setting?


 
Didn't restrict myself to the Florence!

I guess it's different for different dads, as with mums.  How comfortable you are making new friends isn't a gender thing.  I'm fairly extrovert so would chat to anyone (my other half will recount ruefully how various attractive mums would approach her in the playground having recognised our baby and introduce themselves ). 

That said, with only one day a week to cover, I was happy meeting existing friends with babies (dads and mums) or just spending time with our baby(ies) on my own, often in museums/galleries/restaurants in town.

@Leanderman will have something to add I'm sure - he's done more childcare over the years than I.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2012)

Was the only dad at a playgroup session this morning. It's a little intimidating.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2012)

Was the only dad at a playgroup session this morning. It's a little intimidating.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Was the only dad at a playgroup session this morning. It's a little intimidating.


 so intimidating your posting finger is shaking


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

I used to look after my daughter on Wednesdays and went to a few different places & groups (in Peckham). Sometimes there was another Dad or two, sometimes I was the only one.

The people running the sessions/venues were always lovely, without exception, and Mums who recognised my daughter always used to introduce themselves.


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

That's not his finger.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

right, artists in brixton village.... only recently moved in (most of them)- 6 months seems to be longest, one I was talking to was 4months. Renting off the 'charity who own the market (?)who have given them notice as there are structural problems witht he roof they need access to the overhead spaces to fix.

most are planning to go to somewhere near goldsmiths- the guy I spoke to was looking to sign a 6 month lease so not sure whether they'll be back


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 5, 2012)

Never. The market will be full of Pizza Expresses before you know it.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Never. The market will be full of Pizza Expresses before you know it.


Where Foxtons goes, Pizza Express follows.


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Where Foxtons goes, Pizza Express follows.


There were some builders in the old Speedy Noodle (RIP) on Monday morning; I'd actually managed to forget that Foxtons were becoming members of the local community.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

I loved Speedy noodle :-(


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2012)

Chilavert said:
			
		

> There were some builders in the old Speedy Noodle (RIP) on Monday morning; I'd actually managed to forget that Foxtons were becoming members of the local community.



I wonder if they will go for a graffiti style interior design?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:
			
		

> I loved Speedy noodle :-(



Loved is a bit strong. 
They were okay at best I thought.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if they will go for a graffiti style interior design?


It would match their cars. So edgy!


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

I like this. 






http://www.flickr.com/photos/bristlypioneer/5761359040/in/photostream


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Loved is a bit strong.
> They were okay at best I thought.


oh, it was greasy and average, and the service was surly on a good day, but it was quick, and cheap, and warm, and open all hours and sorted me out god knows how many late nights when I was too tired to cook, or too pissed too early....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I like this.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bristlypioneer/5761359040/in/photostream



Would buy those if they were very strong adhesive window stickers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> I loved Speedy noodle :-(





Badgers said:


> Loved is a bit strong.
> They were okay at best I thought.


Yeah I'm with Badgers on this. Food was generally average but what I did love was being able to rock up at close to midnight and get some hot food stuck in front of you _literally _within 2 minutes, plus a beer. 

An institution which will be greatly missed. As I said before, I'm slightly surprised they haven't tried to open elsewhere in Brixton...


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought they were great. Went there a lot for dinner.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I thought they were great. Went there a lot for dinner.



After work / on nights out?


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> As I said before, I'm slightly surprised they haven't tried to open elsewhere in Brixton...


 Maybe they've gone to West Norwood


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I wonder if they will go for a graffiti style interior design?


I would love it Badgers, love it!

Edit: They've been in Streatham for quite a while so was inevitable they'd come down the hill at some stage.


----------



## zeldarhiando (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> right, artists in brixton village.... only recently moved in (most of them)- 6 months seems to be longest, one I was talking to was 4months. Renting off the 'charity who own the market (?)who have given them notice as there are structural problems witht he roof they need access to the overhead spaces to fix.
> 
> most are planning to go to somewhere near goldsmiths- the guy I spoke to was looking to sign a 6 month lease so not sure whether they'll be back


 
I'm amazed by the sheer number of incorrect facts in your post - so thought I'd better clarify some of them.

1) There are 23 studios above Granville Arcade, which are provided by the Artists Studio Company (no connection to Brixton Market, which is privately owned). These are sublet to artists at a nominal rent
2) At least some of the artists have rented the spaces for years - personally, I've had a studio in Granville arcade for 4 years - i.e. we were renting the spaces before Spacemakers ran their 'empty shops' project, and actually supported it through running galleries etc in the empty shops until they could be rented out
3) ASC have been given notice of eviction / termination of tenancy, and are appealing it. There's nothing wrong with the roof as far as I am aware.
4) ASC have offered to put affected artists on a waiting list for alternative space in other areas. There is unlikely to be any studio space for us in Brixton in the short term.
5) It is incorrect to assume most of the artists are 'from goldsmiths' - they include local artists (not students) who value having a space to work in that isn't miles from home.

Support would be appreciated. Spreading untrue rumours is not!


----------



## zeldarhiando (Dec 5, 2012)

p.s. Some of the studios will be opening to the public this weekend. I suggest you maybe come and find out the truth first hand?


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

zeldarhiando said:


> I'm amazed by the sheer number of incorrect facts in your post - so thought I'd better clarify some of them.
> 
> 1) There are 23 studios above Granville Arcade, which are provided by the Artists Studio Company (no connection to Brixton Market, which is privately owned). These are sublet to artists at a nominal rent
> 2) At least some of the artists have rented the spaces for years - personally, I've had a studio in Granville arcade for 4 years - i.e. we were renting the spaces before Spacemakers ran their 'empty shops' project, and actually supported it through running galleries etc in the empty shops until they could be rented out
> ...


 If you'd read my posts before kicking off, you'd have seen I met one at a party and that is what he told me.  Sorry it isn't correct IN YOUR EXPERIENCE, but don't be so fucking arsey


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

zeldarhiando said:


> I'm amazed by the sheer number of incorrect facts in your post - so thought I'd better clarify some of them.
> 
> Support would be appreciated. Spreading untrue rumours is not!


 

To be fair, the thread title *is *
*Brixton news, rumours and general chat - December 2012*


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> If you'd read my posts before kicking off, you'd have seen I met one at a party and that is what he told me. Sorry it isn't correct IN YOUR EXPERIENCE, but don't be so fucking arsey



Tbf the last thing Brixton needs is gentrifiers that don't know shit spreading false rumours based on heresay they've heard at a party


----------



## zeldarhiando (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I was thrown by the general tone, suggesting the artists were part of the gentrification problem in Brixton. If I misread that then I apologise. The facts were wrong, and needed correcting. Maybe I should start another thread called 'accurate information about Brixton'


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Tbf the last thing Brixton needs is gentrifiers that don't know shit spreading false rumours based on heresay they've heard at a party


 So all the rest of you did diddly squat to investigate, and I asked the only contact I had and passed on what he said- including the odd apparently and question mark. 

That at least managed to make someone break their cover and pass on some alternative information, albeit rudely.  The alternative is what?  Say nothing till I have a signed affadavit?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> Maybe they've gone to West Norwood


 
nope... they would be welcome I expect.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

zeldarhiando said:


> I think I was thrown by the general tone, suggesting the artists were part of the gentrification problem in Brixton. If I misread that then I apologise. The facts were wrong, and needed correcting. Maybe I should start another thread called 'accurate information about Brixton'


It might be worth starting a separate thread explaining your position in detail and perhaps suggesting courses of action available to locals who might want to help you fight this forthcoming eviction?

I'm sure there'd be quite a few people who would like to learn more about what's going on, and hopefully you'll be able to drum up some support.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Loved is a bit strong.
> They were okay at best I thought.


I never forgave them for taking over from Rice'n'Spice.


----------



## zeldarhiando (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:


> It might be worth starting a separate thread explaining your position in detail and perhaps suggesting courses of action available to locals who might want to help you fight this forthcoming eviction?
> 
> I'm sure there'd be quite a few people who would like to learn more about what's going on, and hopefully you'll be able to drum up some support.


 
good idea!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> oh, it was greasy and average, and the service was surly on a good day, but it was quick, and cheap, and warm, and open all hours and sorted me out god knows how many late nights when I was too tired to cook, or too pissed too early....


There is s small hatch selling the same kind of food just opened close by - it's part of the convenience store on the corner of Brighton Terrace. So you can still get a fix of average greasy!


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

Rushy said:


> There is s small hatch selling the same kind of food just opened close by - it's part of the convenience store on the corner of Brighton Terrace. So you can still get a fix of average greasy!


That's the place here, yes?



That place seems to be about 5 shops in  one!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2012)

I knew there was something I meant to report.  There appears to be a curry house opening next door to Asmara on Coldharbour Lane.  I think it's called Bombay Inn (it's Bombay something).  Was being fitted out when I walked past on Monday and didn't look too far off being finished.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I knew there was something I meant to report. There appears to be a curry house opening next door to Asmara on Coldharbour Lane. I think it's called Bombay Inn (it's Bombay something). Was being fitted out when I walked past on Monday and didn't look too far off being finished.


Yep. They're taking over the rather enigmatic music studio thing that was there.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:


> That's the place here, yes?
> 
> View attachment 25789
> 
> That place seems to be about 5 shops in one!


That's the one. Tiny hatch on the Brixton High Street side, furtherst from the door. Blink and you might not see it - but you will probably smell it! That's how I noticed.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. They're taking over the rather enigmatic music studio thing that was there.


I thought it was going to be next door to the music studio which is currently under repair.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> I thought it was going to be next door to the music studio which is currently under repair.


 
Me too, but I wasn't paying a massive amount of attention when I walked past


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> I thought it was going to be next door to the music studio which is currently under repair.


I'll check as I'm walking by soon.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2012)

Winot said:


> That's not his finger.



I was probably more worried about being taken to task for being so unkind on Twitter about their school's visit by Cameron and Clegg


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2012)

I was talking to a Corpus Christi mum today who was laughing because they had Chuka Umunna in there last week..... covering all the bases - a very Catholic virtue..


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I was probably more worried about being taken to task for being so unkind on Twitter about their school's visit by Cameron and Clegg



You did right.


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2012)

dp


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> I thought it was going to be next door to the music studio which is currently under repair.


Yes, you were right. Here's the studio's website if anyone's interested - http://instantmelodies.co.uk/


----------



## clandestino (Dec 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I knew there was something I meant to report. There appears to be a curry house opening next door to Asmara on Coldharbour Lane. I think it's called Bombay Inn (it's Bombay something). Was being fitted out when I walked past on Monday and didn't look too far off being finished.


 
There's a Bombay Inn at the top of Brixton Hill. Maybe it's the same people opening another branch?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

ianw said:


> There's a Bombay Inn at the top of Brixton Hill. Maybe it's the same people opening another branch?


 
I wondered that.  He'd be doing well if that were the case.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

ianw said:


> There's a Bombay Inn at the top of Brixton Hill. Maybe it's the same people opening another branch?


I did hear something that it's the same folks. Obliviously moving down to where all the action is and no other Indian restaurants.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> I did hear something that it's the same folks. Obliviously moving down to where all the action is and no other Indian restaurants.


 
Most curry houses aren't actually owned by Indians


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Most curry houses aren't actually owned by Indians


There probably not owned by Indians, but the banner that's appeared in the new business proclaims to sell 'Authentic Indian food'. Unlike Elephant in Granlville Arcade, which sells genuinely expensive Pakistani street food.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> There probably not owned by Indians, but the banner that's appeared in the new business proclaims to sell 'Authentic Indian food'. Unlike Elephant in Granlville Arcade, which sells genuinely expensive Pakistani street food.


 
I thought street food was supposed to be cheap


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought street food was supposed to be cheap


dunno what gave you that idea.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought street food was supposed to be cheap


It's certainly not cheap in some eateries that proclaim to sell it in the Villlllage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

Eateries wtf?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Eateries wtf?


oh dear god

it's a luncheonette to you, a restaurant 

and you a teacher of english?  tch!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

luncheonette wtf?


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Unlike Elephant in Granlville Arcade, which sells genuinely expensive Pakistani street food.


I don't think Elephant is particularly expensive for what you get tbh.  It's always been  bloody lovely when I've eaten there apart from the naan which is a bit rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

Naan's are always a bit rubbish


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Eateries wtf?


 
What's wrong with eateries?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Naan's are always a bit rubbish


As I said, weirder and weirder.


----------



## ash (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Naan's are always a bit rubbish



The problem with the naan is that it is not freshly prepared it tastes like telcos.  But I agree that the food is lovely fresh and not expensive for what you get.   The samosa chaat is really good and about a fiver.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's wrong with eateries?


It's an ugly word and it seems to have made an undeserved comeback


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> As I said, weirder and weirder.


Rotis and dhosas and even chapatis are preferable.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Naan's are always a bit rubbish


when they are fresh straight out of the tandoor they are not rubbish at at all but there's no tandoor at Elephant which is why they are rubbish there.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Naan's are always a bit rubbish


not in tayyabs they're not


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Rotis and dhosas and even chapatis are preferable.


Those are all fine things to eat, but fresh naans are nom.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 5, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> when they are fresh straight out of the tandoor they are not rubbish at at all but there's no tandoor at Elephant which is why they are rubbish there.


 
bang on


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's an ugly word and it seems to have made an undeserved comeback


 
Yes, but it's a handy word for when you're not sure if a place classes itself as a cafe, bar, burger joint, bar/grill, restaurant, or erm... eatery 

Wonder if snackeries exist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Those are all fine things to eat, but fresh naans are nom.


I've never had a decent one.
They're either too oily or too dry


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> I don't think Elephant is particularly expensive for what you get tbh. It's always been bloody lovely when I've eaten there apart from the naan which is a bit rubbish.


Its well expensive for food which claims to be from the street but sold at restaurant prices. Try eating there in the winter with your food served on tin plate whilst trying to wrap a small blanket around yourself just to try and keep warm. Value for money- no way. Better off taking a trip down to Totting for some great cheap food and fresh naan.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

You understand it would not be economically viable to sell it at Pakistani street prices, yes? 

Seems fine for the money to me.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 5, 2012)

The Bombay Inn is pretty good, to be fair. I make the mistake of ordering a take out from The Chutney the other day - absolutely terrible, just utterly bland and tasteless, and I'm not a spicy curry fan by any means. Easily the worst curry I've had for years and years.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Its well expensive for food which claims to be from the street but sold at restaurant prices. Try eating there in the winter with your food served on tin plate whilst trying to wrap a small blanket around yourself just to try and keep warm. Value for money- no way. Better off taking a trip down to Totting for some great cheap food and fresh naan.


Where do you recommend going?


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but it's a handy word for when you're not sure if a place calsses itse'f as a cafe, bar, burger joint, bar/grill, restaurant, or erm... eatery
> 
> Wonder if snackeries exist?


But what would you call somewhere that allows you to sit down, provide a blankett keep you warm and offer street food?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You understand it would not be economically viable to sell it at Pakistani street prices, yes?
> 
> Seems fine for the money to me.


 
The Roti van probably doesn't sell at Guyana prices either


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> But what would you call somewhere that allows you to sit down, provide a blankett keep you warm and offer street food?


 
Elephant.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Where do you recommend going?


Here- http://www.dosanchutny.co.uk/

Worth the journey.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> But what would you call somewhere that allows you to sit down, provide a blankett keep you warm and offer street food?


 
Well this is it. A new name needs inventing for such places 

Something that will piss OU off preferably


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Here- http://www.dosanchutny.co.uk/
> 
> Worth the journey.


Sri Lankan food. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Its well expensive for food which claims to be from the street but sold at restaurant prices. Try eating there in the winter with your food served on tin plate whilst trying to wrap a small blanket around yourself just to try and keep warm. Value for money- no way. Better off taking a trip down to Totting for some great cheap food and fresh naan.


Yes you can certainly get great food in tooting, I have always liked the Genuine Spicy Taste Lahori place. But (imo) Elephant is (apart from the naan) at least as good as anywhere I've eaten in Tooting, and I've eaten in most of them.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well this is it. A new name needs inventing for such places
> 
> Something that will piss OU off preferably


 
muncheries.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Elephant.


Try "Nice and Spicy" on Brixton Station Road. Great food and probably half the price. And there naan breads are cooked to order.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> muncheries.


 


The name needs to reflect what is provided.

Blankeateries


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

Or come february bleakeries.  brrrr.


----------



## ash (Dec 5, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Here- http://www.dosanchutny.co.uk/
> 
> Worth the journey.



I agree dosa chutney is good but I prefer Saravanna Bhavan over the road, it's about £6 a £7 for one of these, I don't usually take photos of food but couldn't resist.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2012)

ash said:


> I agree dosa chutney is good but I prefer Saravanna Bhavan over the road, it's about £6 a £7 for one of these, I don't usually take photos of food but couldn't resist.


 
That's a great price


----------



## ash (Dec 5, 2012)

Hot stuff in Wilcox rd Vauxhall used to be good but not sure if its still there?


----------



## ash (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's a great price


The food is excellent (Tamil) I couldn't eat it all but really wanted to.


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 6, 2012)

There's never anyone in Bombay Inn on Brixton Hill, I was wondering how they kept going, but then decided it's probably just a base for loads of deliveries.

I think Curry Paradise on the end of Josephine Avenue claims most curry-related trade on the Hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> There's never anyone in Bombay Inn on Brixton Hill, I was wondering how they kept going, but then decided it's probably just a base for loads of deliveries.
> 
> I think Curry Paradise on the end of Josephine Avenue claims most curry-related trade on the Hill.


 
Yeah, but it's got the White Horse opposite.

Hakim in Bombay Inn used to run Curry Paradise


----------



## leanderman (Dec 6, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I was talking to a Corpus Christi mum today who was laughing because they had Chuka Umunna in there last week..... covering all the bases - a very Catholic virtue..



incredibly, their headmaster is a labour councillor. how conflicted is that!


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but it's a handy word for when you're not sure if a place classes itself as a cafe, bar, burger joint, bar/grill, restaurant, or erm... eatery
> 
> Wonder if snackeries exist?



If you ever hear or see me using the phrase 'burger joint' please let me know. I will then do the only honourable thing, and do myself in.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 6, 2012)

leanderman said:


> incredibly, their headmaster is a labour councillor. how conflicted is that!


You obviously have a quaintly naive and archaic understanding of the Labour Party.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> After work / on nights out?



No, dinner. After the morning, before the afternoon.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 6, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Its well expensive for food which claims to be from the street but sold at restaurant prices. Try eating there in the winter with your food served on tin plate whilst trying to wrap a small blanket around yourself just to try and keep warm. Value for money- no way. Better off taking a trip down to Totting for some great cheap food and fresh naan.


I must say, when I was eating there a few weeks ago (as previously mentioned), it was already bloody cold, and we did wonder how said eateries were going to fare over the winter. It's not exactly luxurious dining. Although my companion suggested that young people don't notice.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

@Ash, @Truxta Hip and Spice in Balham do Sri Lankan (its an Indian but the guy who owns it is a Sri Lankan) and they deliver to Brixton. 
*​*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 6, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> You obviously have a quaintly naive and archaic understanding of the Labour Party.


..and Catholics.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 6, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> There's never anyone in Bombay Inn on Brixton Hill


 
Has it reopened yet following that fire?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> @Ash, @Truxta Hip and Spice in Balham do Sri Lankan (its an Indian but the guy who owns it is a Sri Lankan) and they deliver to Brixton.


 
we get their food... it is lovely - really yummy.  They deliver to us now we're at the top of Tulse Hill - but never did when we were at the bottom - but it may be that they didn't deliver to our estate - not everyone would.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Edgy.

I had that problem when I lived on St Agnes Place.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Edgy.
> 
> I had that problem when I lived on St Agnes Place.


 
St Agnes Place is probably just a bit far from Balham...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder if snackeries exist?


Afterwards you could have a chat with some friends in a drinkery.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> we get their food... it is lovely - really yummy. They deliver to us now we're at the top of Tulse Hill - but never did when we were at the bottom - but it may be that they didn't deliver to our estate - not everyone would.


Have you tried Saffron?  Nepalese. v yummy


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 6, 2012)

ash said:


> Hot stuff in Wilcox rd Vauxhall used to be good but not sure if its still there?


Yes it is, in fact it has expanded despite which it's still a good idea to book ahead, speaking of Hot Stuff the Bad Boy naan must be worthy of special mention coming in at something approaching a yard in length.


----------



## OpalFruit (Dec 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Where do you recommend going?


http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2012/jul/27/london-top-five-curry-houses
Lahore Karahi, Tooting , or Lahore Kebab House, Streatham end of Norbury. Good food, uncompromising (to hipster clientele) atmosphere!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2012/jul/27/london-top-five-curry-houses
> Lahore Karahi, Tooting , or Lahore Kebab House, Streatham end of Norbury. Good food, uncompromising (to hipster clientele) atmosphere!


Cheers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> Have you tried Saffron? Nepalese. v yummy


 
yes.. very nice, very fresh.  I posted about it recently in the W. Norwood thread I think (and Hop and Spice and a few others).  Haven't had a curry in ages aksherlly... must get on the case!


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. very nice, very fresh. I posted about it recently in the W. Norwood thread I think (and Hop and Spice and a few others). Haven't had a curry in ages aksherlly... must get on the case!


 I htink curry might be just what my girl flu needs tonight....

I never read the west norwood thread.  In total denial I've moved anywhere near


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2012/jul/27/london-top-five-curry-houses
> Lahore Karahi, Tooting , or Lahore Kebab House, Streatham end of Norbury. Good food, uncompromising (to hipster clientele) atmosphere!



We went to Lahore Kebab House with @crispy and @agent sparrow earlier this year. Bit of a mission from Brixton but very tasty!


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

The Albert has started selling this stuff. I'm not sure if it's for me, but I like the animation, even if the message is all tosh.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

editor said:


> The Albert has started selling this stuff. I'm not sure if it's for me, but I like the animation, even if the message is all tosh.



That stuff is delicious.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> That stuff is delicious.


What would you mix it with?


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

editor said:


> What would you mix it with?


ginger beer (decent stuff, not canada dry) or straight with a twist of lime, or straight on the rocks.  There are loads of other ideas on their website but that is the tastiest IMO


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

police car, van and dog control busy breaking into a the house at the corner of Tulse Hill and Hillworth Road.  Not the derelict one that has just gone for auction, the cream big one on the other side.

Included comedy fat policeman trying to use a bin to get over the fence.... got halfway over, his little legs waving in the air...then gave up


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

Pics! Pics!


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

sadly, asked not to.  Just had v odd mini interview with police too.  'had I seen anything strange?'- narrows it down


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> sadly, asked not to.  Just had v odd mini interview with police too.  'had I seen anything strange?'- narrows it down



Did you tell them about the fat copper on a bin with his legs in the air?

P.s. Canada dry is ginger ale, not ginger beer.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 6, 2012)

You have the right to photograph them, unless they're on terrorism-related business.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Did you tell them about the fat copper on a bin with his legs in the air?
> 
> P.s. Canada dry is ginger ale, not ginger beer.


One of them had already seen me laughing at that, and was sniggering himself

E2A- thx.  Ginger shit in cans then


Frumious B. said:


> You have the right to photograph them, unless they're on terrorism-related business.


But I'm a nice middle class girl, so I don't know my rights


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> police car, van and dog control busy breaking into a the house at the corner of Tulse Hill and Hillworth Road. Not the derelict one that has just gone for auction, the cream big one on the other side.
> 
> Included comedy fat policeman trying to use a bin to get over the fence.... got halfway over, his little legs waving in the air...then gave up


@tendril


----------



## tendril (Dec 6, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> @tendril


Cupboard is empty


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

@editor kraken is well yum. I like to sip it straight or have it with ginger beer


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2012)

Brixton Christmas Tree during recession


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> @editor kraken is well yum. I like to sip it straight or have it with ginger beer


If you'd quoted him, we'd know what you were referring to! This pesky new tagging!


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Yet again I am proved entirely correct.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If you'd quoted him, we'd know what you were referring to! This pesky new tagging!



Keep up with the thread!! *mad*


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yet again I am proved entirely correct.


 
Are we to assume a false alarm?  Or have I missed an announcement?


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

I was responding to the post above mine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

What do you mean, Onket? What has been proved?


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

he disapproved of the '@' thing if I remember correctly


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been proved right, as usual. This time by oh you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

And why is there a picture of gabi as your avatar?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> I have been proved right, as usual. This time by you.


In what?


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> he disapproved of the '@' thing if I remember correctly



Along with many others.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And why is there a picture of gabi as your avatar?



Me? I can't remember what it is. I think I just picked something annoying before I turned them off. The picture of a big hairy arse I initially used got removed.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Along with many others.


10 years ago you'd have been aghast at the very mention on PMs I reckon. Ludd is your name.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

@onket has proved he's a grumpy old man again


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2012)

Popped in the 414 tonight. It was a great night.  Top poetry and some top musos. The Dogstar was fun as well. 

I like Thursday nights in Brixton.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> 10 years ago you'd have been aghast at the very mention on PMs I reckon. Ludd is your name.





MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> @onket has proved he's a grumpy old man again



I see neither of you have got a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Popped in the 414 tonight. It was a great night.  Top poetry and some top musos. The Dogstar was fun as well.
> 
> I like Thursday nights in Brixton.



I heard the drums were a bit off?


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Popped in the 414 tonight. It was a great night. Top poetry and some top musos. The Dogstar was fun as well.
> 
> I like Thursday nights in Brixton.


Early night as usual for me on a Thursday. One day I will, I will, be free of all this and able to go out for a boogie again. If my knees are still holding out by then.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2012)

> *Brixton Uncut* ‏@*BrixtonUncut*
> We have 66 people so far coming to our little Brixton event tomorrow. Can we round it up to an even hundred? http://facebook.com/events/5258927 … @*UKuncut*


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2012)

That Link is just going to my general events page of shitebook


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I heard the drums were a bit off?


It wasn't me playing!


----------



## Sirena (Dec 7, 2012)

Just out of general interest, I understand that the South Chelsea College, opposite the tube station, has been stopped trading.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2012)

"South Chelsea" always made me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 7, 2012)

Sirena said:


> Just out of general interest, I understand that the South Chelsea College, opposite the tube station, has been stopped trading.


'Red' Ted Knight had a big share in that business.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know if Ted Knight is still involved.  I haven't seen his face there these many years.  There's a sign (round the back) that South Chelsea College Ltd are denying access to people from South Chelsea College, so it may be a new trading company (using much the same name) has been defaulting on its rent or it may be something deeper.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 7, 2012)

The other partner is/was a retired lawyer involved in the Howard League whose name completely escapes me.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "South Chelsea" always made me


 
Isn't that the Villaage?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 7, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Isn't that the Villaage?


That's South Hoxton.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> It wasn't me playing!



 

Right rabble in the Albert for lunch today.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Right rabble in the Albert for lunch today.



Oi!


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Right rabble in the Albert for lunch today.


I'll be down in the minute to set up the PA. They're going to love me going, "ONE, TWO....ONE TWO."

:d


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll be down in the minute to set up the PA. They're going to love me going, "ONE, TWO....ONE TWO."
> 
> :d



KEEP IT DOWN


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 7, 2012)

fucking hell it is so cold I think I'm gonna have to go and seek refuge in the Albert. Purely to stay warm...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 7, 2012)

Might leave the marker pens at home this time, though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> fucking hell it is so cold I think I'm gonna have to go and seek refuge in the Albert. Purely to stay warm...



Come say hello


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 7, 2012)

What ever happened to the planned ban on street drinking in Lambeth? Weren't they going to have a Controlled Drinking Zone a la Westminster?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 7, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> What ever happened to the planned ban on street drinking in Lambeth? Weren't they going to have a Controlled Drinking Zone a la Westminster?


It's still there but seems to be enforced on an ad hoc basis.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 7, 2012)

Two PCSOs just told me there's no law against street drinking in Lambeth but I know of another one who confiscates people's cans.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Come say hello


there at 7.30


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 7, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's still there but seems to be enforced on an ad hoc basis.


Yeah, they enforce it selectively ime. I've never been stopped walking around the centre with a can, but I've seen street drinkers being hassled by the police about it.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 7, 2012)

It was always going to be used as a selective tool; you can ignore M/C drinkers in Windrush Sq / Brockwell Park and then use it for anti-social behaviour control for others...

In other news; to any Dalberg Road residents; it wasn't me who had a 12 hour bonfire which led to police, ambulance and 3 fire engines the other night, but now my house can claim to have had its back doors knocked in by 4 firemen (isn't that the required euph) late at night.


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2012)

If anyone is in Brixton, the crafty fox market in the Dogstar has some lovely stuff


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2012)

Manter said:


> If anyone is in Brixton, the crafty fox market in the Dogstar has some lovely stuff


It's people like that what ruin the place. GENTRiFICTAIOn


----------



## paolo (Dec 8, 2012)

Passed by the old "Paoloz Way" the other night. Was shut. In it's former glory (deferential to me in naming - very nice of them), they seemed to be having good crack at doing evening trade and generally throwing their hearts into the place. Used to be my favourite brunch place.

Seems like all the changed management has sucked most of the life out of it.


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's people like that what ruin the place. GENTRiFICTAIOn


I'm single handedly ruining the entire area. I've made peace with that


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 8, 2012)

Manter said:


> If anyone is in Brixton, the crafty fox market in the Dogstar has some lovely stuff



Did most of my christmas shopping there last year. Got some lovely stuff. Will be checking it out tomorrow


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2012)

Sitting in Argos earlier awaiting our order to be called, a hipsterette complete with ironic glasses sat next to me.  I happened to glance down at her receipt to notice she had just one item on it, a retro telephone.

How I chuckled to myself.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2012)

paolo said:


> Passed by the old "Paoloz Way" the other night. Was shut. In it's former glory (deferential to me in naming - very nice of them), they seemed to be having good crack at doing evening trade and generally throwing their hearts into the place. Used to be my favourite brunch place.
> 
> Seems like all the changed management has sucked most of the life out of it.


 
I think it was still owned by the same guy.  I certainly saw him sat outside there recently.  Not sure if the latest reincarnation was managed by him or the same person as navigadore (?) or someone else again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I think it was still owned by the same guy. I certainly saw him sat outside there recently. Not sure if the latest reincarnation was managed by him or the same person as navigadore (?) or someone else again.


 
I think original guy who has Green Market was renting it out to new lot as he said he was too busy with Green Market business and his other businesses


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes but I don't know if that was still the case for the latest one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Yes but I don't know if that was still the case for the latest one.


 

I don't know.  Latest lot seem to have turned it completely into a junk shop from what I can see


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> a junk shop


Ooh! Where is this? My idea of heaven.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this the place on the corner of New Park Road and Brixton Hill you're talking about?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2012)

yes. where am i.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ooh! Where is this? My idea of heaven.


 
What used to be Paulo'z Way on the corner of New Park Road.

Have you never been to the Green Market either?


----------



## paolo (Dec 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> yes. where am i.



You can imagine that name works well in text messages.

As impractical names go, they've having a good run. The last one was something entirely unfathomable, to the English tongue at least.

*bring back Paolo'z Way*

My way or the A23


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you never been to the Green Market either?


I don't think so.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't think so.


 
You should.  Stuff in there changes regularly so you never know what you might find


----------



## paolo (Dec 8, 2012)

What's the green market? (apols if this has already been covered #pogofish)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2012)

paolo said:


> What's the green market? (apols if this has already been covered #pogofish)


 
The shop selling secondhand furniture/books/records/stuff just up from Paulo'z Way


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> yes. where am i.


 
I don't know where you are?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I don't know where you are?


 
She's already told you, she's at where am I?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know where you are either!


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Sitting in Argos earlier awaiting our order to be called, a hipsterette complete with ironic glasses sat next to me.  I happened to glance down at her receipt to notice she had just one item on it, a retro telephone.
> 
> How I chuckled to myself.


Aren't they supposed to lovingly source them from obscure vintage shops in cool places (that? I found it in a sick place in Brooklyn/Berlin/delete as appropriate when I was visiting a mate. He's setting up an experimental art collective where they have to explore community and disassociation through the medium of Graffiti/lights/robots/rubbish. No one knows about the area yet, it's like, really vibrant and a bit gritty, and full of these really old school sort of vintage stores....)

Buying one from Argos really ruins my image of them....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2012)

Probably, but as long as nobody knows about it eh?  Maybe they get extra ironic points if they buy brand new retro-style stuff from somewhere like Argos instead of some sort of 'pop up' backstreet vintage emporia?


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2012)

Ah, I failed to take account of the ironic points. My fail


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 8, 2012)

Went on the 45 bus today (not my usual route) and passed something called Brixton East - what is it? The website is a bit 'lite'. Has anyone been in? (I would have got off and checked it out but it was 7.30am and I was running late..)


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2012)

sparkybird said:


> Went on the 45 bus today (not my usual route) and passed something called Brixton East - what is it? The website is a bit 'lite'. Has anyone been in? (I would have got off and checked it out but it was 7.30am and I was running late..)


 
there is a blog post about it
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-easta-new-art-space-for-brixton-artists/


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks manter, I thought I recalled the name, but when I searched the forum nothing came up


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2012)

sparkybird said:


> thanks manter, I thought I recalled the name, but when I searched the forum nothing came up


the search on here is a bit shit, tbf.  I may have to go to the scary techy feedbacky thread and mention it.  I had bookmarked it because I wanted to go


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 9, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> yes. where am i.


I don't think it's really called Where Am I? I think that's like a subheading. It has three things on the sign, one on each side - Where Am I? [can't remember what the middle one says], then The Vintage something or other. I think the middle one is the actual name.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone know what happened on CHL by the social sport centre yesterday?
It was all cordoned off around 2 pm
edit: found it with the power of scrolling down


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2012)

If you're reading a thread, then the search box will only search in the forum that the current thread is in. You have to untick the "search this forum only" box.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Chatted to the chef at the Duck Egg cafe yesterday. He seemed happy with his lot, wished they had bigger premises in Brixton and are opening a second cafe (out of Brixton) too. Nice chap


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Chatted to the chef at the Duck Egg cafe yesterday. He seemed happy with his lot, wished they had bigger premises in Brixton and are opening a second cafe (out of Brixton) too. Nice chap


We went in there recently for the first time and he was indeed a lovely fella. Brought our food to us and was right enthusiastic and friendly.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

BoxRoom said:
			
		

> We went in there recently for the first time and he was indeed a lovely fella. Brought our food to us and was right enthusiastic and friendly.



I never go in there myself, should make the effort to really. He said they have used the all same suppliers since the day it opened. Keeping quality high and consistent so to speak.


----------



## Manter (Dec 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I never go in there myself, should make the effort to really. He said they have used the all same suppliers since the day it opened. Keeping quality high and consistent so to speak.


I love it... They are always full at the weekends though! Seems v popular with parents during the week too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone been in the new junk/charity/secondhand shop on CHL yet? Next to the Market House.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 9, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't think it's really called Where Am I? I think that's like a subheading. It has three things on the sign, one on each side - Where Am I? [can't remember what the middle one says], then The Vintage something or other. I think the middle one is the actual name.


 
Unike comes into it somewhere.


----------



## Manter (Dec 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone been in the new junk/charity/secondhand shop on CHL yet? Next to the Market House.


Yeah. Some nice stuff. Not cheap tho- they know the value of it.  I have my eye on the chimney pots on the left on the top shelf.... Quite fancy one of those on my front step come summer

E2a there is another vintage clothes/vintage stuff shop opened in market row. No idea how long they have been there but it's new to me. They are actively expensive, but the stuff they have includes some gorgeous bits. And the guy who owns it is a proper character


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 9, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Unike comes into it somewhere.


I think that's it's real name.


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 9, 2012)

There's a new Waitrose opening by Clapham Common tube; surely only a matter of time until they come to Brickers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Chilavert said:
			
		

> There's a new Waitrose opening by Clapham Common tube; surely only a matter of time until they come to Brickers.



Carpet Right on Tulse Hill?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 9, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> There's a new Waitrose opening by Clapham Common tube; surely only a matter of time until they come to Brickers.


 
What's it replacing?


----------



## Manter (Dec 9, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What's it replacing?


Too much to hope that the answer is 'a tesco'?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 9, 2012)

I suspect so.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 9, 2012)

Article in the FT about the windmill. Excellent stuff, but yet more fuel for the gentrification steamroller:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6266f3c6-4058-11e2-8e04-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2EZ0eeOHY




> *Wind of change brings flour to Brixton*
> 
> By Jane Wild
> 
> ...


----------



## Winot (Dec 9, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Article in the FT about the windmill. Excellent stuff, but yet more fuel for the gentrification steamroller



Grist for the mill, shurely?


----------



## Manter (Dec 9, 2012)

Winot said:


> Grist for the mill, shurely?


Baboom Ching, he's here till Thursday, try the fish, don't forget to tip your waitress etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't think it's really called Where Am I? I think that's like a subheading. It has three things on the sign, one on each side - Where Am I? [can't remember what the middle one says], then The Vintage something or other. I think the middle one is the actual name.


 
But the Where Am I sign came first

eta:  If you look at picture of it on Google maps, it has Vintage shop as well and also what looks like Unikehmm on the corner

It's also listed on google maps as Where Am I


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 9, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> There's a new Waitrose opening by Clapham Common tube; surely only a matter of time until they come to Brickers.


........surprised it took them this long to open in Clapham


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2012)

As for Unike (which has just occurred to me is probably their weird way of spelling Unique ), you won't find it listed anywhere under google.

However, there's a Where Am I? Cafe website.

http://www.whereamicafe.co.uk/#/contact/4560509140


----------



## leanderman (Dec 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Carpet Right on Tulse Hill?


 
Nice try. I suspect Waitrose would prefer to be near a Tube, and with more 'footfall'


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 9, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What's it replacing?


Having checked street view it used to be an Evans apparently.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 9, 2012)

Cheers.  Thought it might be. I'm sure that shop was shut last time I went by.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw four Africans on Effra Parade yesterday, wearing white robes and carrying batons, driving evil spirits out of a car! They were walking round it, with all the doors open, hitting it, and asking Jesus to take the bad things away.  Strange, even for Brixton...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe it had been breaking down a lot!


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 10, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Maybe it had been breaking down a lot!


Happens in Torquay too: www.youtube.com/watch?v=78b67l_yxUc


----------



## zenie (Dec 10, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Having checked street view it used to be an Evans apparently.


 
That'll be one of the 'Little Waitrose' branches then, they're ok. I'd stick with Balham if you want the good stuff though.



Manter said:


> Yeah. Some nice stuff. Not cheap tho- they know the value of it. I have my eye on the chimney pots on the left on the top shelf.... Quite fancy one of those on my front step come summer
> 
> E2a there is another vintage clothes/vintage stuff shop opened in market row. No idea how long they have been there but it's new to me. They are actively expensive, but the stuff they have includes some gorgeous bits. And the guy who owns it is a proper character


 
Went in there yesterday, they didn't seem to have prices on anything?? 

We decided you'd ask a price they'd look you up and down and then make up one depending on what you were wearing! I loved the little suite set they had, and the huge mirrored dressing table


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

zenie said:


> Went in there yesterday, they didn't seem to have prices on anything??
> We decided you'd ask a price they'd look you up and down and then make up one depending on what you were wearing! I loved the little suite set they had, and the huge mirrored dressing table


 Yeah, I sent the Northerner in to ask on exactly that basis, but he still didn't get a bargain, despite being dressed as a tramp


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 10, 2012)

The place on Market Row, aka Tique Booty, www.tiquebooty.com, gives discounts to locals. Yes, really. Special prices for Brixtonians. Northern tramp is not the way to go.


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The place on Market Row, aka Tique Booty, www.tiquebooty.com, gives discounts to locals. Yes, really. Special prices for Brixtonians. Northern tramp is not the way to go.


 But have you seen the prices??!!!  Wrought iron bottom for a table, damaged and with no top for £240????? Even with a locals discount, some of that stuff is


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The place on Market Row, aka Tique Booty, www.tiquebooty.com, gives discounts to locals. Yes, really. Special prices for Brixtonians. Northern tramp is not the way to go.


From their Twitter feed:


> The Tique Booty hideaway boasts fashionably rare, vintage items with a retro, sexy edge. From iconic varsity jackets to authentic Gucci briefcases to artwork


 I'm _so_ over iconic varsity jackets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

The owner of Tique Booty, yesterday:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 10, 2012)

editor said:


> From their Twitter feed:
> I'm _so_ over iconic varsity jackets.


these sort of write up soooooooooo make me want to pull a fast one like friends have done in the past.


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

You lot have made me cynical.  Just read this on their website and sniggered to myself ( Emphasis mine).  But anyway- good luck to them.  The guy that owns it is a character, its interesting to wander round, and not every shop in the place needs to be aimed at me

The clothes do not have to come from a certain era, be made in a certain style, *adhere to the social norms of any particular sub-culture* or fit into a certain price bracket


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2012)

A lot of the "vintage" shops in the Village started off reasonable and are now really, really pricey.  I got some proper bargains from one of the pop-up shops a couple of years ago but I saw a dress the other day which I'm pretty sure was from Primark or Peacocks last year (with the label cut out) that they were trying to flog for about £40!  Ridiculous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

I went into TK Maxx on Friday. It's huge! I thought it was only gonna take up the space of the old pub, but it's taken over the whole Bon Marche building. It is not as cheap as I had been led to believe though, so I left with nothing.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I went into TK Maxx on Friday. It's huge! I thought it was only gonna take up the space of the old pub, but it's taken over the whole Bon Marche building. It is not as cheap as I had been led to believe though, so I left with nothing.


You can find some real bargains in there though if you rummage about. I'm not exactly delighted to have another multi-national in the middle of Brixton, but it is good to see all the building back in good repair and busy.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 10, 2012)

They do have some good discounts.  but on things that are not cheap to start with.  I got a 100% cashmere pashmina for £40 ish which would normally retail for £80 + (+ + +)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 10, 2012)

editor said:


> You can find some real bargains in there though if you rummage about. I'm not exactly delighted to have another multi-national in the middle of Brixton, but it is good to see all the building back in good repair and busy.


It looks really nice when you come down Station Rd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

I was expecting I could find a decent pair of jeans for a tenner.  
Had to buy tracksuit bottoms from Jd instead


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 10, 2012)

You could have got decent jeans for a tenner from Traid.

Or that no-name place in an arch on Brixton Station Road, near Brixton DIY.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was expecting I could find a decent pair of jeans for a tenner.
> Had to buy tracksuit bottoms from Jd instead


Did you try the charity shop further down?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> But have you seen the prices??!!! Wrought iron bottom for a table, damaged and with no top for £240????? Even with a locals discount, some of that stuff is


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Did you try the charity shop further down?


No, was looking for new


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 10, 2012)

Horse sperm


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not certain but is it tupperware?


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Horse sperm


So now you look like you've developed tourettes.... sorry


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, was looking for new


They sometimes have new stuff there too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I saw four Africans on Effra Parade yesterday, wearing white robes and carrying batons, driving evil spirits out of a car! They were walking round it, with all the doors open, hitting it, and asking Jesus to take the bad things away. Strange, even for Brixton...


 
I saw/heard similar thing in ICU once after a young African girl had died.  It was totally freaky.  Obviously the guy wasn't bashing the girl because that would be wrong, but he was shouting and ranting and I could only assume he was driving evil spirits away... or something


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 10, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Or that no-name place in an arch on Brixton Station Road, near Brixton DIY.


That's been there for decades. Sid, the famous Market dog was based there. I reckon he's responsible for a large proportion of the Brixton canine gene pool.


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw/heard similar thing in ICU once after a young African girl had died. It was totally freaky. Obviously the guy wasn't bashing the girl because that would be wrong, but he was shouting and ranting and I could only assume he was driving evil spirits away... or something


 some do hit children they think are possessed.... there has been a lot in the news about it recently- I think its ITV's current obsession, but I do have friends who won't leave their toddler with his mum, because she has started saying some really odd stuff about him having the devil in him


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> So now you look like you've developed tourettes.... sorry


Sorry, don't know how that happened.  I meant to say 'chilled equine semen'.


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Sorry, don't know how that happened.  I meant to say 'chilled equine semen'.


 It stillmakes me laugh when I read the thread....  you should regularly interject stuff like that from now on....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 10, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The place on Market Row, aka Tique Booty, www.tiquebooty.com, gives discounts to locals. Yes, really. Special prices for Brixtonians. Northern tramp is not the way to go.


Don't think I would ever buy anything from that shop, but they have free drinks on offer on 20th Dec...


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> It stillmakes me laugh when I read the thread.... you should regularly interject stuff like that from now on....


When it comes to interjecting stuff you seem to be in a league of your own. Do you use a turkey baster?


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> When it comes to interjecting stuff you seem to be in a league of your own. Do you use a turkey baster?


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 10, 2012)

Manter said:


>


 
You old horse-banging *skank*.

Every time I see your username I'm reminded of that, one of my favourite epithets of all time. So it comes as no surprise that your fridge is full of horse jism.

Here's some context, you bloody vaginal *belch*.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 10, 2012)

*meanders into the chit chat thread* 





*tiptoes out again*


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2012)

Ms T said:


> A lot of the "vintage" shops in the Village started off reasonable and are now really, really pricey. I got some proper bargains from one of the pop-up shops a couple of years ago but I saw a dress the other day which I'm pretty sure was from Primark or Peacocks last year (with the label cut out) that they were trying to flog for about £40! Ridiculous.


 
I didn't think Gant chinos were vintage until I saw them on that site.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

Someone's posted a new facebook page: Yuppies Out
https://www.facebook.com/yuppiesout


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 10, 2012)

In case you didn't see it on the Rec thread, there's a meeting tonight at 6.30pm about the future of the Rec. Level 5 meeting room in the Rec. All welcome...even if you turn up a little late!

Cllrs Lib Peck and Sally Prentice will be there to answer questions. Please come along if you care about the future of our leisure centre


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Someone's posted a new facebook page: Yuppies Out
> https://www.facebook.com/yuppiesout


There's some amusing comments on there, such as FUCKING FUCK OFF FUCKING CUPCAKE SCUM​​


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2012)

A COMPLETE FUCKING ABSENCE OF SHITE NUTRITION-LESS CUPCAKES IN THE GULAG


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2012)

Which one of you is this?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 10, 2012)

And they seem to call you flat white loving scum! Ah the irony.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2012)

There's some not very nice ones as well



> CONSERVATIVE YUPPIE SCUM. WATER-BOARD THIS RANCID IDIOT QUACK FUCK


 
Or is this some kind of spoof


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's some not very nice ones as well
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this some kind of spoof


 
I know quite a few of the people on there including the one who hates Monmouth Coffee. Most of them are in local bands and used to hang in the Villaage (Agile Rabbit specifically) but not so much any more.
It's not quite a spoof and I think some of those OTT comments are to get a reaction. 
They don't like Honest Burgers, do they?


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm liking the angry tone of this Facebook entry:


> former labour exchange on coldhabour lane to become luxury homes.
> how did it happen?
> 
> Stage 1 – planning permission was given in the mid 1990s for a large 2 star hotel, said to be capable of generating 200 jobs. The developers were forbidden to demolish until matters were in hand to begin work on building the hotel. They demolished the site anyway.
> ...


Although it has to be said that some comments are perhaps a little bit strong


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 10, 2012)

Revolution is in the air. It's destined to kick off next Friday anyway. Expect to see a rugby-shirted Claphamite corpse dangling from a lamp post on Coldharbour Lane with a sign round its neck saying "the Mayans made me do it."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They don't like Honest Burgers, do they?


 
Maybe they don't like the queues


----------



## paolo (Dec 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I know quite a few of the people on there including the one who hates Monmouth Coffee. Most of them are in local bands and used to hang in the Villaage (Agile Rabbit specifically) but not so much any more.
> It's not quite a spoof and I think some of those OTT comments are to get a reaction.
> They don't like Honest Burgers, do they?



Sounds like one elite having a pop at another.

I bet there's a massive proportion of Brixton people who wouldn't have an opinion either way, or possibly have even heard of it.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Someone's posted a new facebook page: Yuppies Out
> https://www.facebook.com/yuppiesout


 
lol


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2012)

I like this


----------



## boohoo (Dec 10, 2012)

From this page, this is offensive -a nasty thing to wish on someone :



> STILL BORN CHILD 4 KATE MIDDLETON


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 10, 2012)

Brixton clearly isn't in south-east London. Amateurs.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 10, 2012)

Meh.  Not exactly rolling in the aisles here.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2012)

Cold again. 
Sunny and still though


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cold again.
> Sunny and still though


Cheers Badgers, saved me all the hassle of looking out of my window.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Good to see the Hand In Hand busy last night. They've now got a promoter in and they're going to be putting on regular gigs there, although I suspect there's going to be quite a lot of meeeeeetal going down.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2012)

Brixton library Internet (and wi-fi) is down today. The staff said it might be all Lambeth libraries affected. Not sure how long for....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2012)

The cafe/restaurant (Spicy Pearly was the most recent name of many) on Brixton Water Lane is closed now and up to let. Seems they could not pay rent and the landlord has kindly posted a copy of the bounced cheque in the window. 

More sad to see is Chocolate Box on the corner of BWL and Dulwich Rd is also closed/to let


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> More sad to see is Chocolate Box on the corner of BWL and Dulwich Rd is also closed/to let


That is sad. It seems to have been around forever.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> That is sad. It seems to have been around forever.



it's been useful. no idea how it paid to keep it open


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2012)

leanderman said:
			
		

> it's been useful. no idea how it paid to keep it open



Small space, low rent? Guess in that location now there are more people who drive out to supermarkets for bits and bobs? Shame as it was an odd little Shop with a good name. I only popped in there a few dozen times when I lived near it as there were plenty of other/closer shops with same stuff in.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 11, 2012)

It was refurbished again recently wasn't it? And they did it again last week.  

I'm baffled why it didn't succeed as they're the only little shop in that 200 yard area (other than the offie etc. next to Khans and Hamiltons since the one on Dalberg Road and then Mr. Inca closed down) and they were selling newspapers etc. alongside basic groceries.

They didn't sell post pub beer in individual paper bags like its predecessor; and their  hours were more erratic than before, so you could never predict if it was going to be open or not.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2012)

It is on.... 






Lapland Nu Brickers


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

I want a Marsh Mellow!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Good to see the Hand In Hand busy last night. They've now got a promoter in and they're going to be putting on regular gigs there, although I suspect there's going to be quite a lot of meeeeeetal going down.


 
They had a large Xmas Dinner booking and it was Pool Team night plus the football, I was laid up in bed ill 

They've improved the basement too with another rehearsal room I think. All good stuff


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Kanda said:


> They had a large Xmas Dinner booking and it was Pool Team night plus the football, I was laid up in bed ill
> 
> They've improved the basement too with another rehearsal room I think. All good stuff


We were downstairs last night. It seems the new rehearsal room crated a right racket upstairs, so they're going to have to add soundproofing.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, don't think it's finished, it was quite loud even on the top floor.

Cheers


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Good to see the Hand In Hand busy last night. They've now got a promoter in and they're going to be putting on regular gigs there, although I suspect there's going to be quite a lot of meeeeeetal going down.


Oh nice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, don't think it's finished, it was quite loud even on the top floor.
> 
> Cheers


 
Has anyone fallen over the floor yet?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

The ever-thoughtful car wash business on Coldharbour Lane - now offering illegal all night parking - has thoughtfully let all the water drain across the pavement, creating a super-slippery, iced surface for pedestrians. So take care if you're going by.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has anyone fallen over the floor yet?


 
No, it's been extended.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2012)

Kanda said:


> No, it's been extended.


 
Good


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 11, 2012)

Where can I buy a record cleaning brush? The DJ gear shop near the Dogstar doesn't sell them.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Where can I buy a record cleaning brush? The DJ gear shop near the Dogstar doesn't sell them.


I'm sure any small short soft brush will do.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to give a big pile of LPs a proper clean - they've been in storage for years and are covered in crap.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I want to give a big pile of LPs a proper clean - they've been in storage for years and are covered in crap.


In that case you need water and soap. Or do you mean the sleaves?


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I want to give a big pile of LPs a proper clean - they've been in storage for years and are covered in crap.


 Richer Sounds.  Not in Brixton (sorry) but the only place I've seen any recently, mainly because the guys who work in them are geeks


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> In that case you need water and soap. Or do you mean the sleaves?


 
No, the vinyl. Hadn't occurred to me to wash them. But I suppose it makes sense. I wash CDs.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 11, 2012)

Anybody live on Brading Road? Got a friend maybe moving there and wondering if it's got a nice community vibe like so many of the roads near it?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 11, 2012)

A work colleague told me that she was 'down my way' at the weekend, so I enquired as to what for.  She and a friend went to "Brixton Village" in the evening and it was apparently really cool.

I almost shot her.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> No, the vinyl. Hadn't occurred to me to wash them. But I suppose it makes sense. I wash CDs.


You should only use distilled water on records.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> You should only use distilled water on records.


Why? I'm pretty sure vinyl stands up to a bit of soap and a gentle scrub.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why? I'm pretty sure vinyl stands up to a bit of soap and a gentle scrub.


There can be gunk in tap water.


> People with old and dirty records with sound alteration or visible smudge marks need a solution to get their vinyl records clean, not just keep them clean. Across all methods, one ingredient is common: distilled water. Tap water contains minerals that might damage your vinyl. You can buy distilled water from just about anywhere, including supermarkets and hardware stores. Washing records with a microfibre cloth and distilled water will remove just about any surface blemish. While this method works great for cleaning superficially, it won’t get deep in the grooves to reduce the clicks and pops.


http://best-turntables.com/clean-vinyl-records/


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> There can be gunk in tap water.
> 
> http://best-turntables.com/clean-vinyl-records/


Fair enough, but that doesn't say anything about soap. If I had records with greasy (as in any oil) stuff on them, water, distilled or not, isn't gonna help much.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Which one of you is this?


There's certainly one or two veeeeeeery familiar themes going on there, and it rather reminds me of two, long-departed posters from here.


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2012)

ajdown said:


> A work colleague told me that she was 'down my way' at the weekend, so I enquired as to what for.  She and a friend went to "Brixton Village" in the evening and it was apparently really cool.
> 
> I almost shot her.



Am I missing something here?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2012)

It's a big foggy out there


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> Am I missing something here?!


 
Ajdown has finally found a group it's OK to complain about and is getting a bit carried away.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Anybody live on Brading Road? Got a friend maybe moving there and wondering if it's got a nice community vibe like so many of the roads near it?


 
Friend used to live there but that was 20 odd years ago.  Small enough road, so would be surprised if neighbours didn't know each other, but then it is London


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ajdown has finally found a group it's OK to complain about and is getting a bit carried away.



I see. 

I wonder if it would have been acceptable for people to have joked about shooting the staff in the Nisa Post Office.


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a big foggy out there


-3, according to the car thermometer thingy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2012)

Manter said:


> -3, according to the car thermometer thingy


 
-1 according to laptop

-1 according to BBC Weather
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2012)

Really?? I've got my windows wide open!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> There's certainly one or two veeeeeeery familiar themes going on there, and it rather reminds me of two, long-departed posters from here.


 
If you're thinking of IS and AK, it's definitely not them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Really?? I've got my windows wide open!!


 
You're probably still ill and haven't realised


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 11, 2012)

There was frost on the parked cars before it got dark, I noticed, so it's cold enough.


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> -1 according to laptop
> 
> -1 according to BBC Weather
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


maybe the car needs a cuddle...


----------



## ajdown (Dec 11, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ajdown has finally found a group it's OK to complain about and is getting a bit carried away.


 
Never have been a fan of hipster types, even before I moved here.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> There was frost on the parked cars before it got dark, I noticed, so it's cold enough.


 
Cars on my road hadn't defrosted by the time I got home this evening, from last night's frost.  BBC says nothing but the Windows weather app says snow tomorrow and thursday so I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2012)

editor said:


> There's certainly one or two veeeeeeery familiar themes going on there, and it rather reminds me of two, long-departed posters from here.


 
As Drew said it's got nowt to do with urbanites. And it's just not an anti-Villaaage thing. 

Meanwhile, lovely pea-souper out there tonight. The hill feels strangely deserted. It's not cold though. Just looks it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Meanwhile, lovely pea-souper out there tonight.


 
Looks like normal fog to me


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> As Drew said it's got nowt to do with urbanites. And it's just not an anti-Villaaage thing.
> 
> Meanwhile, lovely pea-souper out there tonight. The hill feels strangely deserted. It's not cold though. Just looks it.


not cold??!!  I had to count my fingers and toes after walking home....


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Never have been a fan of hipster types, even before I moved here.



Never been a fan, or wanted to murder people who go to the same places as them?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Anybody live on Brading Road? Got a friend maybe moving there and wondering if it's got a nice community vibe like so many of the roads near it?


Some friends lived in a house there about 5 years ago. It was a house, on a road. That's about as much as I can tell you. If you're wondering if it's like Archbishop's Place then the answer is probably "no".


----------



## zenie (Dec 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Small space, low rent? Guess in that location now there are more people who drive out to supermarkets for bits and bobs? Shame as it was an odd little Shop with a good name. I only popped in there a few dozen times when I lived near it as there were plenty of other/closer shops with same stuff in.


 
I doubt they even pay business rates as it's under a certain sq footage...



teuchter said:


> I like this


 
the fb page? Brilliant


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> If you're thinking of IS and AK, it's definitely not them.


I didn't make that claim although one has certainly been adding comments on that page.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looks like normal fog to me


 
I could only see half way down Blenheim Gardens.



Manter said:


> not cold??!! I had to count my fingers and toes after walking home....


 
Really? I didn't even have gloves on and felt no need to put my hoodie up. I'm from up north though and have lived through Midwest winters. There's no wind so it's not that bad.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I could only see half way down Blenheim Gardens.


 
It's still just normal fog

and it's now -3 degrees so if you're not cold, you're a freak


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty damn foggy and chilly down my way. 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/its-a-cold-foggy-night-in-brixton-tonight/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2012)

I think it's pretty damn foggy and chilly up my way as well


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I want to give a big pile of LPs a proper clean - they've been in storage for years and are covered in crap.


Rat Records in Camberwell has a professional liquid cleaner or something , a quid a go. @Ringo knows the details of what it really is.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> No, the vinyl. Hadn't occurred to me to wash them. But I suppose it makes sense. I wash CDs.


warm water a tiny bit washing up liquid a clean sponge, leave to drip dry, dont worry about water on central label


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's still just normal fog
> 
> and it's now -3 degrees so if you're not cold, you're a freak


 
I've a coat, good shoes and thick socks, of course I'm not cold. It's a still  night; no wind at all. I've felt colder at +3 if there's a chill wind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I've a coat, good shoes and thick socks, of course I'm not cold. It's a still night; no wind at all. I've felt colder at +3 if there's a chill wind.


 
ah well, I've not been out so I don't know how cold it is


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah well, I've not been out so I don't know how cold it is


 
My suspicion confirmed


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I could only see half way down Blenheim Gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't even have gloves on and felt no need to put my hoodie up. I'm from up north though and have lived through Midwest winters. There's no wind so it's not that bad.


I've survived winter in Astana, but this feels colder to me.. Probably because its a wet cold- dry crisp cold is fine. Anyway, feels vile this morning.


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

Trains buggered at Tulse hill/ Herne hill again. I'd avoid the trains into Blackfriars as 2 cancellations means the later ones will be carnage... London bridge trains appear to be running.

Good thing it's not cold, eh?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2012)

New blog post - five film shorts about Brixton (many have featured in this thread over the years!):

http://littlelambeth.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/five-brixton-film-shorts.html


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

*confession 

Went in the Beehive yesterday and their winter ales are quite nice. Only £2.09 a pint and three on offer.


----------



## zenie (Dec 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> *confession
> 
> Went in the Beehive yesterday and their winter ales are quite nice. Only £2.09 a pint and three on offer.


 
Do they do anything mulled? Cider or wine?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

zenie said:
			
		

> Do they do anything mulled? Cider or wine?



Likely, I never noticed.


----------



## zenie (Dec 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Likely, I never noticed.


 
I remembered, they don't allow dogs


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> I've survived winter in Astana, but this feels colder to me.. Probably because its a wet cold- dry crisp cold is fine. Anyway, feels vile this morning.


You've just forgotten. Winter in London is a walk in the park compared to the one I spent in Moscow.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2012)

Ms T said:


> You've just forgotten. Winter in London is a walk in the park compared to the one I spent in Moscow.


 
Yep, no such thing as bad weather; just bad clothes. I've got three coats. I'm still on Grade 1 coat with Coat #3 being a down-filled parka that I've only actually felt the need to wear twice in 20 years in London.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> New blog post - five film shorts about Brixton (many have featured in this thread over the years!):
> 
> http://littlelambeth.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/five-brixton-film-shorts.html


Re: the 'Then and Now' video which you praise as being, "very well done and the creator has really thought about where the 'then' photos were taken from."

I'll take that praise seeing as they appear to have been all stolen from my site!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Re: the 'Then and Now' video which you praise as being, "very well done and the creator has really thought about where the 'then' photos were taken from."
> 
> I'll take that praise seeing as they appear to have been all stolen from my site!


 
oh no!!  Don't your pics have copyright on them?


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> oh no!!  Don't your pics have copyright on them?


It doesn't work like that. Unless you have agreed to sign away your rights (as in working for a client who demands it - I always say no), a photographer automatically has copyright over his work.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> It doesn't work like that. Unless you have agreed to sign away your rights (as in working for a client who demands it - I always say no), a photographer automatically has copyright over his work.


 
Drop them a mail - they should at least credit you for all the work!


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not going to issue a take down notice but I would like people viewing that video to know where the photos have been stolen from. I've tried to leave a comment on the page but YouTube appears borked and keeps giving me an error message.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> New blog post - five film shorts about Brixton (many have featured in this thread over the years!):
> 
> http://littlelambeth.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/five-brixton-film-shorts.html


There's the Not The End Of The World film! I love it. It's so evocative of how Brixton was 30 or so years ago...all that corrugated iron around bomb sites/planning blight sites.....

Thanks for that boohoo


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2012)

oops wrong thread


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe you want to take a look at the uploader's profile if you're linking to him:
http://www.youtube.com/user/nostalgiclondon?feature=watch

I'm issuing a take down notice.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Re: the 'Then and Now' video which you praise as being, "very well done and the creator has really thought about where the 'then' photos were taken from."
> 
> I'll take that praise seeing as they appear to have been all stolen from my site!


 


boohoo said:


> oh no!!


I assumed it was something you'd put together, especially as it's called Brixton Now and Then....

Maybe boohoo could get summat up on the blog saying, great little film but unfortunately s/he hasn't credited the photographer whose website the film maker lifted the photos from wholesale.

or something.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Maybe you want to take a look at the uploader's profile if you're linking to him:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/nostalgiclondon?feature=watch
> 
> I'm issuing a take down notice.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not going to issue a take down notice but I would like people viewing that video to know where the photos have been stolen from. I've tried to leave a comment on the page but YouTube appears borked and keeps giving me an error message.


 
I'll take it off the page!


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I assumed it was something you'd put together, especially as it's called Brixton Now and Then....
> 
> Maybe boohoo could get summat up on the blog saying, great little film but unfortunately s/he hasn't credited the photographer whose website the film maker lifted the photos from wholesale.
> 
> or something.


Take a look at the guy's profile. He's a full on racist.
East End pics: "A chance to see picture's from the Eastend when it wasn't filled with animals and pictures from todays cess pit"
About the anti-EDL marchers: "i can smell the BO from here"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, that's why I eeked when I saw it.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, that's why I eeked when I saw it.


Ah, I thought you were eeking at my takedownnoticeness.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2012)

new short inserted. Hope you manage to get it taken down!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Ah, I thought you were eeking at my takedownnoticeness.


Not at all...I saw the films and it was a cavalcade of wtf-ness. Nasty.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Let's see how good YouTube are with the takedowns.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazing what's hiding behind something which seems so innocent.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I'll take it off the page!


That explains why I couldn't find it!  I thought I was going mad for a second....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 12, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Anybody live on Brading Road? Got a friend maybe moving there and wondering if it's got a nice community vibe like so many of the roads near it?


I used to live a few minutes away. Brading Road is only little but always seemed fairly quiet. It's a good area - quite a lot of people around there who lived there for quite a long time. Just around the corner from the Elm Park Tavern and shops, close to the shops on Upper Tulse Hill. Close enough to Brixton Hill for the buses etc. Only 5 or 10 mins walk to Brockwell Park. Decent place to live I reckon.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep, great area


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2012)

Horrible looking sky over London


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

I rather like the look of it!


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Horrible looking sky over London
> 
> View attachment 26079


That looks quite pretty! I am at St. Paul's and can't see the office block next to us. It's properly yucky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I rather like the look of it!


 
Yes, so do I, but that colour sky always makes me think it's going to snow, and I'm not ready for snow yet 

Although there's no snow forecast


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> That looks quite pretty! I am at St. Paul's and can't see the office block next to us. It's properly yucky.


No fog at all in Westminster.


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> No fog at all in Westminster.


Must be all the corruption over the city


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> No fog at all in Westminster.


 
Maybe not at ground level but it still looks pretty shitty over there


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> Must be all the corruption over the city


Cigars being lit with wads of burning £50 notes I'd have thought.


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Cigars being lit with wads of burning £50 notes I'd have thought.


Ha! Not today! They are all temporarily chastened.....


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Cigars being lit with wads of burning £50 notes I'd have thought.


It just doesn't taste right with 20 pound notes.


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> Ha! Not today! They are all temporarily chastened.....


How disappointing. *sad face*

In other news my office is absilutely boiling and I can't turn the heating off meaning I have the window open full to compensate. Public sector efficiency in action....


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> How disappointing. *sad face*
> 
> In other news my office is absilutely boiling and I can't turn the heating off meaning I have the window open full to compensate. Public sector efficiency in action....


Heat here has broken today. And there is now the sound of running water in the office. Surreal


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 12, 2012)

Manter said:


> Heat here has broken today. And there is now the sound of running water in the office. Surreal


How do we cope eh? #firstworldproblems


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, so do I, but that colour sky always makes me think it's going to snow, and I'm not ready for snow yet <snip>


I don't go by the colour.  If it's going to snow, the clouds appear a lot lower on the horizon than usual.


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> How do we cope eh? #firstworldproblems


It is the client team from afme who are struggling.... This is a contrast to Algeria....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I don't go by the colour. If it's going to snow, the clouds appear a lot lower on the horizon than usual.


 
Yes, but they are often a dirty browney/yellowy/grey colour

The brown colour over London has gone now


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 12, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Anybody live on Brading Road? Got a friend maybe moving there and wondering if it's got a nice community vibe like so many of the roads near it?


 
Handy place to live I reckon - I've been to the pub quiz in the Elms pub a few times - always welcoming, good chats with locals - you also have the little post office nextdoor and the ALL NEW French Deli coffee place which looks great but I do wonder how they will fare as it seems quiet round there. All in all a good spot, 5 minutes to the park, couple of minutes to the Hill.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Rat Records in Camberwell has a professional liquid cleaner or something , a quid a go. @Ringo knows the details of what it really is.


 
I've used it a couple of times. The records both came back very clean and shiny, but only one sounded significantly better. Not much better than washing up liquid and warm water I reckon.


----------



## luceh (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know who this guy was? He was at the Station Road Market on Sat. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9058879.138841.263695813659578&type=3&theater


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2012)

No idea, but I've seen his stuff at the Josephone Avenue art fair. That's not till summer but you could contact the organisers and see if they recognise the artist?

http://www.urbanart.co.uk/index.php?option=com_mad4joomla&jid=4&Itemid=78


----------



## boohoo (Dec 13, 2012)

luceh said:


> Hi, does anyone know who this guy was? He was at the Station Road Market on Sat.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9058879.138841.263695813659578&type=3&theater


I saw his work but he didn't seem to have any business cards. Have you checked the makerhood website?
http://brixton.makerhood.com/


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2012)

Apparently, a road digger has managed to burst a main water main on Coldharbour Lane close to Granville Arcade


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Apparently, a road digger has managed to burst a main water main on Coldharbour Lane close to Granville Arcade


*peers out of window

I can't see much CHAAAOSSS going on


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2012)

editor said:


> *peers out of window
> 
> I can't see much CHAAAOSSS going on


 
This is only what someone told me when they popped round.  I am avoiding going out till I have to as it's too effing cold


----------



## luceh (Dec 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I saw his work but he didn't seem to have any business cards. Have you checked the makerhood website?
> http://brixton.makerhood.com/


 
Yep I had a look but couldn't obviously see it- that'll teach me for being so indecisive!!


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe this is a cunning plan by the council to give us another temporary ice rink. But outside. So we can compete with the Somerset House rink and attract yet more tourists. So the landlords can ask for even higher rents.  And the council can get even higher prices for all the council estates and public buildings they want to flog.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 13, 2012)

The paving on Windrush Sq may look pretty, but it's pretty much an ice rink in the morning at the mo...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2012)

Brix & Brac on Coldharbour Lane has a sign now.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brix & Brac on Coldharbour Lane has a sign now.


Edgy!


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, if anyone fancies giving me a hand handing out copies of BrixtonBuzz tonight, I'll be by the tube station from around 5.30pm.

*wonders why he took on another non profit venture!


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brix & Brac on Coldharbour Lane has a sign now.


 
Grafitti!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 13, 2012)

Some familiar Brixton faces  http://brixtonfaces.wordpress.com/


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Some familiar Brixton faces  http://brixtonfaces.wordpress.com/


MrsM will be proud  And Badgers FTW!

Great pics.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 13, 2012)

@Badgers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brix & Brac on Coldharbour Lane has a sign now.


 
I was in there less than an hour ago after a swifty in The Albert

Reminds me of the Green Market on Brixton Hill


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 13, 2012)

editor said:


> MrsM will be proud  And Badgers FTW!
> 
> Great pics.


great, great pics


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was in there less than an hour ago after a swifty in The Albert
> 
> Reminds me of the Green Market on Brixton Hill


what does it sell? haven't been that way for a while


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Some familiar Brixton faces  http://brixtonfaces.wordpress.com/





editor said:


> MrsM will be proud  And Badgers FTW!
> 
> Great pics.


 

Which one's Mrs M?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

MillwallShoes said:


> what does it sell? haven't been that way for a while


 
Second-hand tat from what I could see


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Second-hand tat from what I could see


Won't be long before....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 13, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> Handy place to live I reckon - I've been to the pub quiz in the Elms pub a few times - always welcoming, good chats with locals - you also have the little post office nextdoor and the ALL NEW French Deli coffee place which looks great but I do wonder how they will fare as it seems quiet round there. All in all a good spot, 5 minutes to the park, couple of minutes to the Hill.



I live very close to brading road and its a really nice area. The French cafe bloke seems to be doing very well.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Some familiar Brixton faces  http://brixtonfaces.wordpress.com/


 
I notice one of the cupcake crew in there


----------



## zenie (Dec 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Won't be long before....




Yeh it is mainly tat with a couple of cute bits....and no pricing


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 13, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I notice one of the cupcake crew in there


 
Should come in handy for those "WANTED: Dead or alive " posters I had planned.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 13, 2012)

Nowt wrong with Fibi.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Which one's Mrs M?


I'm not in there. Someone I love is though. and Badgers.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 13, 2012)

cupcakes are the evil footsoldiers of gentrification


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm not in there. Someone I love is though. and Badgers.


 
oh


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 13, 2012)

Not saying I don't love Badgers too though


----------



## ajdown (Dec 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> cupcakes are the evil footsoldiers of gentrification


 
I prefer to think of them as flavoured sugary goodness, with a cake underneath it.

At least there aren't 30 of them in Brixton like there seems to be coffee shops, fried chicken shops and nail bars.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I prefer to think of them as flavoured sugary goodness, with a cake underneath it.
> 
> At least there aren't 30 of them in Brixton like there seems to be coffee shops, fried chicken shops and nail bars.


 
and mobile phone shops

I went into every single one of the 5 of them today 

Was surprised to discover they won't let you buy a mobile phone and return it if you don't get on with it


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> cupcakes are the evil footsoldiers of gentrification


pwoper naughty little firm


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Won't be long before....



That's Catherine Shepherd - she's often in Brixton. Her timing is genius. Best deadpan in the business. She ought to be HUGE.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

Her dad is a nice chap - was in The Bill for years


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's another of hers


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Her dad is a nice chap - was in The Bill for years


Oops, why did I think that? He was Wycliffe


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Some familiar Brixton faces  http://brixtonfaces.wordpress.com/


 fair few pseudonyms going on there too! Good portraits.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oops, why did I think that? He was Wycliffe


 

You getting him mixed up with






















maybe?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You getting him mixed up with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah eric is a Bromley boy; used to cruise round on his harley mid life crisis motorbike using minor fame to get round drink driving laws. Strangely always with La Roux's mum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

Aye, I was thinking of Eric


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> nah eric is a Bromley boy; used to cruise round on his harley mid life crisis motorbike using minor fame to get round drink driving laws. Strangely always with La Roux's mum.


 
Irrelevant, that's who OU was thinking of


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, I was thinking of Eric


 
The other picture didn't work, but similar angles and they are similar


----------



## tallulahj (Dec 14, 2012)

MillwallShoes said:


> what does it sell? haven't been that way for a while


Popped in today, lot of little junky bits, several sofas, a lovely rocking horse, coffee tables, etc. They seemed to have dismantled a pub recently- bar stools, HUGE speakers, a pool table, smoke machine. Oh, and several fireplace surrounds.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

tallulahj said:


> Popped in today, lot of little junky bits, several sofas, a lovely rocking horse, coffee tables, etc. They seemed to have dismantled a pub recently- bar stools, HUGE speakers, a pool table, smoke machine. Oh, and several fireplace surrounds.


What's the prices like? Junk shop or I Saw You Coming?


----------



## tallulahj (Dec 14, 2012)

didn't see anything i wanted, i was just having a mosey. nothing price tagged tho; looks like a haggler's market


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

The 414 was fabulous again tonight. Great musicians, great singing, great vibe and the best live venue in Brixton on a Thursday night by miles.


----------



## tallulahj (Dec 14, 2012)

TBH, I don't usually get 'I Saw You Coming', it's more like 'You Pitiful Thing, How Did You Get In My Shop'


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm on a local community mailing list and just got the below through. Just thought it was interesting, both in a nerdy research methods kind of way and then as something to think about locally. Obviously I'm going to take a pic of the Marquis and send that in (for the relationships and sense of community, not for the Guinness and roll ups). There's more detail in the full email, which I can post if there's interest. 
*#feelgoodlambeth** Photo Challenge*
*Background*
People who live and work in Lambeth use different things to help them to feel well and keep healthy. They might be:
· *Places*, such as a park, café, gym or library
· *Services*, such as a pharmacy, children’s centre, local businesses or workplaces, or GP surgery
· *Relationships*, such as family, friends, neighbours, church or a support group 
· *Knowledge and skills*, such as how to cook, how to play a sport, or a work skill
In order for Lambeth’s Health and Wellbeing Board to understand how it can work with people in Lambeth to improve their health and wellbeing, we need to understand what currently works. 
*The Challenge*
We’re asking people to help us identify the places, services, relationships and skills, or ‘assets’ that they think make a difference to them; helping them to feel well and keep healthy. We’re asking people to take photos of these assets, and give them back to us, before our next Health and Wellbeing event in February. You could also use Twitter or Instagram to “tweet” your pictures using *#feelgoodlambeth* tag. Just let us know! 
Using your photos we’ll create a health and wellbeing asset map of Lambeth which will show all the places, services, people and things that make Lambeth residents feel healthy and good about them selves


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

http://twitter.com/philiphonest/status/279548272689942529/photo/1

No comment


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 14, 2012)

editor said:


> http://twitter.com/philiphonest/status/279548272689942529/photo/1
> 
> No comment


Looks like a young Boris Karloff.  Perhaps he's auditioning for "Frankenstein with Bells On".


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2012)

editor said:


> http://twitter.com/philiphonest/status/279548272689942529/photo/1
> 
> No comment


 
Have you alerted the Yuppies Out facebook page to that particular little gem?


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Have you alerted the Yuppies Out facebook page to that particular little gem?


I felt it was my duty and the gift has already been acknowledged.


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2012)

In





editor said:


> http://twitter.com/philiphonest/status/279548272689942529/photo/1
> 
> No comment


In his defence it is a nationwide charity thing for cancer research- today is Christmas jumper day- rather than unprovoked twattishness


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

Manter said:


> In
> In his defence it is a nationwide charity thing for cancer research- today is Christmas jumper day- rather than unprovoked twattishness


His caption only implores people to come down to his shop.


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2012)

Fai





editor said:


> His caption only implores people to come down to his shop.



Fair enough.... I will give up on my halfhearted defence. Tho you can't get anywhere near that place at the bet of times so god knows why he is trying to drive footfall....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2012)

Was going to go in the Sun and Doves today but it was packed with office parties


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was going to go in the Sun and Doves today but it was packed with office parties
> 
> View attachment 26177


Is that it renovated? Gritty urban look? Or are they just not finished yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2012)

Manter said:


> Is that it renovated? Gritty urban look? Or are they just not finished yet?


 
I saw builders in the back yard so I'm guessing it's not finished yet.  Bringing it back to the original brickwork would be fine with me though, but I'd imagine they'll repaint it at some stage.  Hospital staff and other locals must be thrilled to have a pub back


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2012)

Manter said:


> Fai
> 
> Fair enough.... I will give up on my halfhearted defence. Tho you can't get anywhere near that place at the bet of times so god knows why he is trying to drive footfall....


 
Cos it;s cold in the arcades and been quiet this week?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2012)

editor said:


> I felt it was my duty and the gift has already been acknowledged.


 
ha ha...i saw the acknowledgement. Smug Burger!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 14, 2012)

4 firefighters guarding the bin outside superdrug.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 4 firefighters guarding the bin outside superdrug.


 


Did you drop a lit ciggie?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 14, 2012)

Why...?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 14, 2012)

Actually it seems they are guarding an open manhole. I know not why.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Actually it seems they are guarding an open manhole. I know not why.


 
Maybe someone from our roadworks is floating down towards Brixton?

Wish they'd open our bus stop again.  Had to walk to next bus stop today and then bus stop outside Sun and Doves is also closed


----------



## ajdown (Dec 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Actually it seems they are guarding an open manhole. I know not why.


 
Have you asked them?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 14, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Have you asked them?


 
No.  If I had I would probably know why.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Actually it seems they are guarding an open manhole. I know not why.


 
It stank of burning when I went into M&S earlier.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 14, 2012)

Ooh.   Well basically they had tape along from the corner of superdrug round a pole, twice round the bin and back to superdrug wall with an open manhole.  If it was only the fear that people would fall down the manhole (the cover was propped against the wall) then they wouldn't have firefighters guarding it.  The tape would be enough.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well basically they had tape along from the corner of superdrug round a prole,



The gentrification continues unabated


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 15, 2012)

'Mike's Night' seemed the FUNNIEST phrase EVA after a few too many - sorry for shouting it at you repeatedly.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw builders in the back yard so I'm guessing it's not finished yet. Bringing it back to the original brickwork would be fine with me though, but I'd imagine they'll repaint it at some stage. Hospital staff and other locals must be thrilled to have a pub back


Aye, still lots of work to do but it's already greatly improved inside since they opened. The kitchen is opening tonight which will hopefully make it a bit warmer in there!
Went there last night and it was a bit office-partyish wasn't it. Managed to bag a table quite swiftly though and had a good-news-from-Mrs BoxRoom drink before heading back home.
Really hope they sort out the exterior soon though, always feels like I'm intruding into a builders yard when I go in.
But yes, glad to have our pub back!


----------



## paolo (Dec 15, 2012)

The revolving-door nature of Brixton Hill takeaways continues.

The Peri Peri chicken place has morphed into a Morley's, which opened about ten minutes ago.

The Brixton gentrification is not all it's fried up to be. Well, not up here on the Hill. We're proper Brixtons, clearly.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Apparently, a road digger has managed to burst a main water main on Coldharbour Lane close to Granville Arcade


sommerleyton road by the entrance to Southwick House, it was all nicely gushing out as I went past


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was going to go in the Sun and Doves today but it was packed with office parties
> 
> View attachment 26177


it was fight Friday yesterday, anyone see any?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> No idea, but I've seen his stuff at the Josephone Avenue art fair. That's not till summer but you could contact the organisers and see if they recognise the artist?
> 
> http://www.urbanart.co.uk/index.php?option=com_mad4joomla&jid=4&Itemid=78


@luceh

Reckon Crispy _might_ be thinking of Martin Grover at the Urban Art Fair although that's not one of his. He's been a regular at Urban Art for a long while. He's showing in an exhibition at the Gallery on Railton Road near Herne Hill today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> it was fight Friday yesterday, anyone see any?


 
Fight Friday?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 15, 2012)

Maximum staff xmas dos. maximum drunkenness. maximum fights.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Maximum staff xmas dos. maximum drunkenness. maximum fights.


 
oh right

Well if there were any at the Sun and Doves, at least A&E is staggering distance


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2012)

Rushy said:


> @luceh
> 
> Reckon Crispy _might_ be thinking of Martin Grover at the Urban Art Fair although that's not one of his. He's been a regular at Urban Art for a long while. He's showing in an exhibition at the Gallery on Railton Road near Herne Hill today.


Nah not him (although he's got some nice pieces there ). The one in the original post of the tree and the birds in black and green: I've seen it before...


----------



## ajdown (Dec 15, 2012)

Did anyone see the "winter wonderland fair" on Ritzy square?  I was seriously underwhelmed given the hype and size of the poster dotted around for it.


----------



## fjydj (Dec 15, 2012)

zenie said:


> That'll be one of the 'Little Waitrose' branches then, they're ok. I'd stick with Balham if you want the good stuff though.


 
it is going to be tiny, still excited though :


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2012)

Mental queues in Iceland today...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> In his defence it is a nationwide charity thing for cancer research- today is Christmas jumper day- rather than unprovoked twattishness


Yeah, he's wearing a jumper for charity and offering a free drink, yes from his shop, to the wearer of a worse jumper. What's wrong with that?  
Sometimes people take being cynical to a mean spirited place.


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Maximum staff xmas dos. maximum drunkenness. maximum fights.


 
I didn't see any fights but I did see a woman worse for wear after a work do throw up red wine all over a bus. good times.

Every time I go into the Village I get this profound sense of sadness.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Mental queues in Iceland today...


Morrison's in Camberwell was impenetrable. I greased myself up and everything!
Next weekend is going to be living fucking heck in there.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, he's wearing a jumper for charity and offering a free drink, yes from his shop, to the wearer of a worse jumper. What's wrong with that?
> Sometimes people take being cynical to a mean spirited place.


Thing is, he failed to mention any of that in his tweet and so people made up their own minds as to what was going on.

Here's what he wrote: 


> Anyone thinks they can beat my Xmas jumper head down to @honestburgers brixton tonight. Free drink if yours is better!


No mention of charity anywhere, just a plug for his business.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 15, 2012)

There were a bunch of hipsters in Windrush sq today; ethnic hats, guitars, dancing.









Turns out they were Peruvian buskers.
Christmas fair thing was lame. Not a marsh mellow in sight.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Thing is, he failed to mention any of that in his tweet and so people made up their own minds as to what was going on.
> 
> Here's what he wrote:
> 
> No mention of charity anywhere, just a plug for his business.


 
His twitter account does seem to be linked to his business. Is he not allow to plug his business using his twitter account? 

He has only 59 followers.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 15, 2012)

Queens Head in Stockwell has got a good Christmas Fair thing going on. Lots of fun people there. Santa's grotto is well worth a visit.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 15, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Queens Head in Stockwell has got a good Christmas Fair thing going on. Lots of fun people there. Santa's grotto is well worth a visit.


Queens Head was mental! Larry Love singing Christmas songs and Al Zapp 
trying to do some stand-up comedy but failing as there where to many kids for
his profanity laden show.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2012)

boohoo said:


> His twitter account does seem to be linked to his business. Is he not allow to plug his business using his twitter account?


He can tweet and plug whatever he likes, just as people are free to comment on the content of those posts. Not sure what your point is here, to be honest.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2012)

Just seen a girl fall over on Windrush Square- running in heels on those icy paving stones was never going to end well.... She was pissed enough to laugh, and try and kiss the guy who helped her up....


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> There were a bunch of hipsters in Windrush sq today; ethnic hats, guitars, dancing.
> Turns out they were Peruvian buskers.


It's terrible, but whenever I see them, I think of the Fast Show sketch.

The Winter Funland was pretty low on festive thrills.







http://www.urban75.org/blog/bensons-winter-funland-windrush-square-brixton/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> Just seen a girl fall over on Windrush Square- running in heels on those icy paving stones was never going to end well.... She was pissed enough to laugh, and try and kiss the guy who helped her up....


 
icy paving stones?


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> icy paving stones?


its like a skating rink this evening.  It isn't that cold, but its horrible walking across there


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 15, 2012)

Manter said:


> its like a skating rink this evening. It isn't that cold, but its horrible walking across there


A bit like the all-new-all-lethal paving outside the British Library...it does piss me off when very expensive areas are laid out and being able to walk across them when it's wet is not something that strikes as a possibility, like it's a cataclysmic shock to the architects that it occasionally rains in Britain.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 15, 2012)

...and I don't even wear high heels, I'm Mrs Sensible Footwear.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and I don't even wear high heels, I'm Mrs Sensible Footwear.


yeah. completely agree. though traditional surfaces- cobbles, york stone- can be bad too


----------



## peterkro (Dec 16, 2012)

Short report from your foreign correspondent on the South Bank.
There's been two thousand drunks dressed as Santa Claus fucking about here all day.I saw one guy doing an excellent impression of a Glasgow drunk,one hand hanging on to half mast strides, can of special brew in the other all the time with the rubber man gait of the truly wasted,this was at two in the afternoon.More as and when.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 16, 2012)

Santacon. It's the annual Santa convention. All the santae get together to parade through central london, distribute chocolate coins, sprouts and good cheer, and to pass resolutions*. And maybe get a little drunk.

I been on a few though not in recent years.

*WHAT DO WE WANT?

CHRISTMAS!

WHEN DO WE WANT IT?

NOW!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 16, 2012)

is there really a santa convention?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 16, 2012)

editor said:


> It's terrible, but whenever I see them, I think of the Fast Show sketch.
> 
> Ha. They were playing Mexican tunes when we passed. The audience was a mix if most of brixtons parts; happy Brew Crew singing and dancing; not scaring the little bunch of kids, plus the requisite hipster cyclist stopping at the cinema.
> 
> The steel pan players outside Iceland were, as always, better.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Santacon.  It's the annual Santa convention.  All the santae get together to distribute chocolate coins, sprouts and good cheer and to pass resolutions*.  And maybe get a little drunk.
> 
> I been on a few though not in recent years
> !



hello santa!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 16, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is there really a santa convention?


 
Yes.  It's called santacon.  

convention:  large formal assembly of a group with common interests, such as a political party or trade union or santae


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 16, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> hello santa!


 
Hello.

Would you like a





or a










pic edited out. The following exchange now makes no sense. Should have stayed up later, shouldn't you have.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 16, 2012)

Why were you getting arrested, or was that the first in a series of Santa porn?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 16, 2012)

BDSM
Bondage, Domination, Santa, Merkins ?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 16, 2012)

I was tasked with ruining santa's reputation for my old blog. A police officer (who arrived after some idiot phoned the police to report loads of santae 'kicking off'  ) kindly agreed to pose with me.

I'm taking that down in a minute as I've had an embargo on posting pics of me since changing my name.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> View attachment 26249


 
I'm living next to criminals


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 16, 2012)

Pic made perfect sense. I imagine santacon isn't so easy anymore. Santacon two I seem to remember bought an entire pub a round of drinks and then claimed it had no money. The landlord happily stepped in & bought it for us. With two thousand that's not so manageable.


----------



## paolo (Dec 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ...since changing my name.


 
So you've *already* changed your name. And you're still quimcunx. Which means you're not quimcunx.

As in all previous existential crisis I've had, I'm going to the offy. Anyone want anything?


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> So you've *already* changed your name. And you're still quimcunx. Which means you're not quimcunx.
> 
> As in all previous existential crisis I've had, I'm going to the offy. Anyone want anything?


Cornetto. Ta.


----------



## paolo (Dec 16, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Cornetto. Ta.


 
I'll get some Jaffa Cakes aswell. Be on the safe side.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> I'll get some Jaffa Cakes aswell. Be on the safe side.


Eeeeeey!


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2012)

There was another big fight outside the Market House tonight. Fair few cops still outside.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2012)

Pissed-up rugger buggers, or their coke dealers?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2012)

I am still taken aback at times by how much Coldharbour Lane has changed when I'm walking back late at night. It can really look and sound like an outpost of Cla'am. And that's not good.


----------



## paolo (Dec 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I am still taken aback at times by how much Coldharbour Lane has changed when I'm walking back late at night. It can really look and sound like an outpost of Cla'am.


 
It's not _that_ bad.


----------



## paolo (Dec 16, 2012)

The really bad thing about Brixton is how poor the transport is. I mean, you sit around waiting zero minutes, and finally seven buses turn up.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> It's not _that_ bad.


You weren't there at 4am just after another big street brawl had been broken up by cops.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2012)

I saw a Santa convention on a big boat on the river a few years ago. It was in August though, so rather an incongruous sight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> The really bad thing about Brixton is how poor the transport is. I mean, you sit around waiting zero minutes, and finally seven buses turn up.


Dude, you have 99 unread text messages. WTF?


----------



## snadge (Dec 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Dude, you have 99 unread text messages. WTF?


 

Lol, I have 58, just one liners that you do not have to open to read, after a texting session I just find it a pain to have to open them so they stay as unread, even though they have been read.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 16, 2012)

None of the traditional Xmas tree places (hoot, dodgy guys on the hill, new park road) have ANY trees left


----------



## Winot (Dec 16, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> None of the traditional Xmas tree places (hoot, dodgy guys on the hill, new park road) have ANY trees left



New place at the corner of Acre Lane and King's Avenue had lots yesterday.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> None of the traditional Xmas tree places (hoot, dodgy guys on the hill, new park road) have ANY trees left


They have a load at the jamm- just went past


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

snadge said:


> Lol, I have 58, just one liners that you do not have to open to read, after a texting session I just find it a pain to have to open them so they stay as unread, even though they have been read.


Oooh, I couldn't do that. I have to have no alerts and no little numbers in brackets. It upsets my OCD


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

Three nuns in immaculate white habits came out of the tube about 20 minutes ago. I have no idea how you manage to keep anything immaculate on the tube, let alone floor length starched linen....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2012)

What excellent lightning and thunder


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What excellent lightning and thunder


Small girl outside hysterical, and the kitten has disappeared down my jumper....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Small girl outside hysterical, and the kitten has disappeared down my jumper....


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 16, 2012)

Outside Stockwell tube there's still lots, pretty good quality didn't check prices though.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 16, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> None of the traditional Xmas tree places (hoot, dodgy guys on the hill, new park road) have ANY trees left


Try the greengrocer in Herne Hill, or the garden centre near there.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Three nuns in immaculate white habits came out of the tube about 20 minutes ago. I have no idea how you manage to keep anything immaculate on the tube, let alone floor length starched linen....


Scotchguard and enough attitude to terrify the dirt?


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Scotchguard and enough attitude to terrify the dirt?


They looked quite sweet actually- three kind smiley faces poking out. And they were all really petite. Kind of huggable pocket nuns


----------



## Greebo (Dec 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> They looked quite sweet actually- three kind smiley faces poking out.<snip>


That's what they want you to think.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That's what they want you to think.


Catholic upbringing. I KNOW to be careful of nuns


----------



## snadge (Dec 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Oooh, I couldn't do that. I have to have no alerts and no little numbers in brackets. It upsets my OCD


 
I want to max my unread messages, does that make me awkward or what?


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

snadge said:


> I want to max my unread messages, does that make me awkward or what?


Looking at your phone would upset me.


----------



## snadge (Dec 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> Looking at your phone would upset me.


 
NP, it makes me happy that I can actually detach myself from the constant bombardment of 'look at me' type crap. 

No disrespect to the OCD though.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

snadge said:


> NP, it makes me happy that I can actually detach myself from the constant bombardment of 'look at me' type crap.
> 
> No disrespect to the OCD though.


OCD can cope with a bit of disrespect


----------



## snadge (Dec 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> OCD can cope with a bit of disrespect


 

In my eyes not, maybe because I nearly was, it is so easy to become ingrained into a certain behavior because of peer pressure, sometimes those peers are just reinforcing  ideas that you had but most of the time they amplify the part of you that allows them to take advantage of your fears.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like the Yuppies Out campaign is working well on the Hill. We just got another Morley's


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't go looking for Christmas lights in Argos as they're all cleaned out - but there's plentiful supplies in the shop on Electric Avenue by Electric Lane!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Looks like the Yuppies Out campaign is working well on the Hill. We just got another Morley's


 
huh?  Where?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2012)

peri peri formerly Albert's Plaice I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> peri peri formerly Albert's Plaice I think.


 
Oh, not that I'd eat any of that shit.  Was just curious


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Don't go looking for Christmas lights in Argos as they're all cleaned out - but there's plentiful supplies in the shop on Electric Avenue by Electric Lane!


 
Last year I was sent to get non-flashing lights. The poor bastard there spent ages desparately searching through their piles of lights to find non-flashing ones (without success).

Anyway, they were very nice about it and tried extra hard so go there.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> huh? Where?


 
^
quimcunx is correct

There'll be chicken wars with K(ennedy)FC and Pizza Ring


----------



## Kanda (Dec 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> ^
> quimcunx is correct
> 
> There'll be chicken wars with K(ennedy)FC and Pizza Ring


 
It's replaced a chicken place hasn't it??


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It's replaced a chicken place hasn't it??


 
Yeah but Peri Peri was a kinda Nando's wannabe. This is  fully-fried, chemically enhanced chicken. More of a straight fight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

FFS!  I've just been down that way to get a paper and forgot to look


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 17, 2012)

Mixmaster Morris djing at the queens head last night, Stockwell rd


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> ^
> quimcunx is correct
> 
> There'll be chicken wars with K(ennedy)FC and Pizza Ring


 
And the Nigerian place next door? Has anyone been in there?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2012)

leanderman said:


> And the Nigerian place next door? Has anyone been in there?


 
No. I keep meaning to try out there £2.50 lunch special. Maybe Wednesday.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> No. I keep meaning to try out there £2.50 lunch special. Maybe Wednesday.


 
Talking of trying things, I am going to my first 'gig' in Brixton since moving here in 2006!

This is a landmark, or at least Windmill, moment.


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Talking of trying things, I am going to my first 'gig' in Brixton since moving here in 2006!
> 
> This is a landmark, or at least Windmill, moment.


when you say gig in public places try and make the quotation marks silent.  And never, ever make them with your fingers


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

snadge said:


> I want to max my unread messages, does that make me awkward or what?


It upsets me that you have 58 unread messages. My eyes are itching in discomfort at such blatant flouting of tidiness and order. Please remedy the situation immediately.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2012)

I always reach for quote marks when people tell me they are working from home


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I always reach for quote marks when people tell me they are working from home


pfff.  Old fashioned, you are


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 17, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Talking of trying things, I am going to my first 'gig' in Brixton since moving here in 2006!
> 
> This is a landmark, or at least Windmill, moment.


 
When's that then?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> When's that then?


 
Dec 22. Strummer thing. Very excited. E-tickets and everything.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

UKIP Brixton Hill (@UKIPbrixtonHill) tweeted at 10:23pm - 17 Dec 12:

VOTE UKIP - VOTE ELIZABETH JONES in #BrixtonHill 

(https://twitter.com/UKIPbrixtonHill/status/280800344882167808)


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2012)

Would be a good thing, were there a Tory vote to split


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 18, 2012)

What are UKIP wanting to do here? Pull us out of the Brixton Pound?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 18, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Dec 22. Strummer thing. Very excited. E-tickets and everything.


 
Cool. Be sure to say hello.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2012)

vote in what?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> vote in what?


Council by-election now Steve Reed's an MP.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 18, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> vote in what?


 
By-election:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/CouncilDemocracy/DemocracyElections/ElectionsVoting/


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2012)

I've not had a voting card. 

This will explain why I've had friendly little newsletters from the greens and some labour bloke.  I thought he had taken over.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been canvassed already!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Council by-election now Steve Reed's an MP.


STEVE REED IS AN MP?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> STEVE REED IS AN MP?


 
yes. Croydon I think.   Are you going to send him a card?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah right, I knew Lee Jasper was in the running but not him.
I shall not be sending him a card.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> What are UKIP wanting to do here? Pull us out of the Brixton Pound?



Maybe they want to adopt all our children


----------



## Winot (Dec 18, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I've been canvassed already!


 
Us too, but only by UKIP.

Mrs Winot started on them, but they ran away.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 18, 2012)

I've had Labour round several times leaving leaflets and saying they really want to talk to me, so far I've ignored it as I have no intention of voting for them anyway.  I've had some crap from the Green Party through the door too, which I did the right thing with and recycled it.  Some minor leftie socialist something or another party left me a leaflet too but I can ignore them.  Otherwise it's been thankfully quiet so far with election rubbish.

It's a pity that election stuff seems to be exempt from "don't put any junk mail through my letterbox" signs.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I've had Labour round several times leaving leaflets and saying they really want to talk to me, so far I've ignored it as I have no intention of voting for them anyway. I've had some crap from the Green Party through the door too, which I did the right thing with and recycled it. Some minor leftie socialist something or another party left me a leaflet too but I can ignore them. Otherwise it's been thankfully quiet so far with election rubbish.
> 
> It's a pity that election stuff seems to be exempt from "don't put any junk mail through my letterbox" signs.


You're not gonna vote for that Tory cunt are you? Got one of his leaflets through the door, thinly veiled dog-whistle politics all over.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I've had Labour round several times leaving leaflets and saying they really want to talk to me, so far I've ignored it as I have no intention of voting for them anyway. I've had some crap from the Green Party through the door too, which I did the right thing with and recycled it. Some minor leftie socialist something or another party left me a leaflet too but I can ignore them. Otherwise it's been thankfully quiet so far with election rubbish.
> 
> It's a pity that election stuff seems to be exempt from "don't put any junk mail through my letterbox" signs.


 noone has ever paid any attention to my no junk mail sign.  Political gumpf would be a nice change from the evangelical stuff I get lots of


----------



## ajdown (Dec 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You're not gonna vote for that Tory cunt are you? Got one of his leaflets through the door, thinly veiled dog-whistle politics all over.


 
To be perfectly honest none of the parties have said or done anything to attract my vote.  Not seen a Conservative leaflet as yet.

I'd vote Monster Raving Loony if only we had a candidate... who knows, maybe there will.


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just spoke to the builders working on the old Footlocker. There's going to be an O2 phone shop there, next to the 3 store they just put in the other half of Footlocker, which is next to the Carphone warehouse, which is next to Vodaphone.

Diverse uniformity.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 18, 2012)

On the plus side it doesn't quite match the horror of the 'Street of Estate Agents' in Fulham.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> UKIP Brixton Hill (@UKIPbrixtonHill) tweeted at 10:23pm - 17 Dec 12:
> 
> VOTE UKIP - VOTE ELIZABETH JONES in #BrixtonHill
> 
> (https://twitter.com/UKIPbrixtonHill/status/280800344882167808)



http://www.newstatesman.com/politic...ho-called-compulsory-abortion-disabled-people


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

Starbucks sneakily extending their branding...







More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/tax-shirking-starbucks-extend-their-branding-onto-brixton-flower-stall/


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's a picture of Elizabeth Jones, UKIP council candidate for Brixton Hill, cradling a framed photo of her idol:






How Sweet....

And..

_"UKIP London Assembly candidate Elizabeth Jones stood up to question a speech Ken Livingstone made last month at a North London mosque, and his opinion of the prophet Muhammad."_
http://www.outmag.co.uk/site/index....t-mayoral-debate&catid=19:main-news&Itemid=39

How Charming....


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 18, 2012)

editor said:


> Starbucks sneakily extending their branding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolute motherfuckers. If anyone posting on this thread hasn't boycotted Starbucks then can I just say 'fuck you', as it's the least you could do. The most you could do, burning it down, I wouldn't want to encourage. 
Naturally.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 18, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> Just spoke to the builders working on the old Footlocker. There's going to be an O2 phone shop there, next to the 3 store they just put in the other half of Footlocker, which is next to the Carphone warehouse, which is next to Vodaphone.
> 
> Diverse uniformity.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2012)

Vile coffee, vile company


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

shifting gears said:


> Absolute motherfuckers. If anyone posting on this thread hasn't boycotted Starbucks then can I just say 'fuck you', as it's the least you could do. The most you could do, burning it down, I wouldn't want to encourage.
> Naturally.


What about ordering a coffee, getting it, seeming to purposefully join the paying queue, then leaving without paying?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What about ordering a coffee, getting it, seeming to purposefully join the paying queue, then leaving without paying?


 
I think you usually pay before you get the coffee in Starbucks and similar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

you'd think so, wouldn't you? That would make sense.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 18, 2012)

I had a starbucks coffee for the first time in my life this weekend, it was very very disappointing. 

I still drank it though, after it had been mixed with a third of a big bottle of Smirnoff.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I had a starbucks coffee for the first time in my life this weekend, it was very very disappointing.
> 
> I still drank it though, after it had been mixed with a third of a big bottle of Smirnoff.


 
WTF


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope that the flowerstall have got a good deal out of them for that advert tarp. They lost their caff (bloody brilliant caff too, a family favourite) when the whole tube refurb happened and they were told they could return which was reneged on.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 18, 2012)

nipsla said:


> WTF


 
I hold @r0bb0 fully responsible


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

I've just seen badlands Romeo for the first time in weeks!  I thought dad-in-a-dress had murdered him....


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I hold @r0bb0 fully responsible


 
It's just as well their coffee has no caffeine in it otherwise I would have feared for you and Brixton


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I had a starbucks coffee for the first time in my life this weekend, it was very very disappointing.
> 
> I still drank it though, after it had been mixed with a third of a big bottle of Smirnoff.


Good lad, you'd like mid-Norway. This is how you make a _karsk_, the drink of choice for the real man: get a mug and put a brown coin in it. add booze liberally. now add coffe until you can clearly see the coin again. enjoy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 18, 2012)

That certainly sounds like my kind of breakfast


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's just as well their coffee has no caffeine in it otherwise I would have feared for you and Brixton


What? Is Starbucks all decaf?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I hope that the flowerstall have got a good deal out of them for that advert tarp. They lost their caff (bloody brilliant caff too, a family favourite) when the whole tube refurb happened and they were told they could return which was reneged on.


 
The cafe in Station Arcade?  Was that theirs?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes. At one time it was the only place in Brixton where you could get a decent cup of coffee.


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 19, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> That certainly sounds like my kind of breakfast


if it was sold in one of those swanky cafes in brixton village we could have headed that aways


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes. At one time it was the only place in Brixton where you could get a decent cup of coffee.


 
I remember going in there.  I remember the formica tables.  I think they were orange.  They may have been yellow.  They may have been neither colour


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 19, 2012)

My newish neighbours have some pretty bad taste in music and can't really sing despite the likelihood large amounts of alcohol, I hope the other neighbours don't have a kids or need to get up early for work


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I remember going in there. I remember the formica tables. I think they were orange. They may have been yellow. They may have been neither colour


I so wish I'd taken pics of the place. I used to grab a cup of tea there before getting the tube.


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 19, 2012)

Was that the cafe with the spiral staircase, i liked it there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2012)

editor said:


> I so wish I'd taken pics of the place. I used to grab a cup of tea there before getting the tube.


 
Maybe the old owners have a picture?


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> I've just seen badlands Romeo for the first time in weeks! I thought dad-in-a-dress had murdered him....


The bit about this that puzzles me is why on earth you gave him the Badlands Romeo tag when you hadn't seen the film!  It's a rather obscure reference even for those who DO see films.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2012)

simonSW2 said:
			
		

> Just spoke to the builders working on the old Footlocker. There's going to be an O2 phone shop there, next to the 3 store they just put in the other half of Footlocker, which is next to the Carphone warehouse, which is next to Vodaphone.
> 
> Diverse uniformity.



When/where are Virgin mobile opening up? 
Once they are in Brixton has a complete set


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The bit about this that puzzles me is why on earth you gave him the Badlands Romeo tag when you hadn't seen the film!  It's a rather obscure reference even for those who DO see films.


We're in what my colleagues at work call the south London badlands and first time I saw him, he was gazing up at her window. I just made it up. No idea there was a film. Given my cultural impoverishment...


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The bit about this that puzzles me is why on earth you gave him the Badlands Romeo tag when you hadn't seen the film!  It's a rather obscure reference even for those who DO see films.


 
I was wondering what a guy from Nebraska was doing in Tulse Hill. (Or is that another film?)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> if it was sold in one of those swanky cafes in brixton village we could have headed that aways



Ah yes, I forgot to say one should only use moonshine that has at least 90% alcohol contents.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Ah yes, I forgot to say one should only use moonshine that has at least 90% alcohol contents.


 
A few weeks ago I got introduced to vodka with a few Fishermen's friends dropped into it. Surprisingly good. is that a Nordic thing or just popular in Finland?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> A few weeks ago I got introduced to vodka with a few Fishermen's friends dropped into it. Surprisingly good. is that a Nordic thing or just popular in Finland?


It's fairly common across the Nordics yeah. Also booze that tastes of liquorice.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's fairly common across the Nordics yeah. Also booze that tastes of liquorice.


 
Yeah I think that's what icelanders call Black Death. We had a teenage band in once who explained that "First they make candy and then they make booze out of it. How cool is that?"
I like Jager so into all that kind of stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah I think that's what icelanders call Black Death. We had a teenage band in once who explained that "First they make candy and then they make booze out of it. How cool is that?"
> I like Jager so into all that kind of stuff.


There's loads of different brands that all mostly taste the same. It's alright in moderation.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> Was that the cafe with the spiral staircase, i liked it there?


No, this was a cafe down the arcade that used to run from beside the tube and through to the back of Argos.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, this was a cafe down the arcade that used to run from beside the tube and through to the back of Argos.


There was a handy newsagent there too. I miss that little arcade.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2012)

...Kowloon Emporium. Loved that shop. When Pip was born they gave her a little jade carving


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2012)

That little arcade of shops/caff was great and I mourn its passing.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...Kowloon Emporium. Loved that shop. When Pip was born they gave her a little jade carving


I used to get my Xmas presents from there


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 19, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> Just spoke to the builders working on the old Footlocker. There's going to be an O2 phone shop there, next to the 3 store they just put in the other half of Footlocker, which is next to the Carphone warehouse, which is next to Vodaphone.
> 
> Diverse uniformity.


Together with the Phones 4U shop across the road and the disco-biscuit 'EE' phone shop next to H&M, we will soon have SIX phone shops within 40 meters of each other. Has anyone ever actually used one?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2012)

editor said:


> I used to get my Xmas presents from there


 
I bought a couple of kimonos from there and loads of other bits and bobs.

The candle shop further down was great as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Together with the Phones 4U shop across the road and the disco-biscuit 'EE' phone shop next to H&M, we will soon have SIX phone shops within 40 meters of each other. Has anyone ever actually used one?


 
I've been in all of them in the last week. 

I was in Streatham yesterday though in more phone shops and after I'd just left one EE shop, within a couple of minutes, I'd stumbled upon a second!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2012)

I've just checked addresses

168 Streatham High Road
200 Streatham High Road

FFS


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 19, 2012)

Just seen Lee Jasper doing his bit for local Brixton businesses by doing his Christmas shopping in Iceland. He was also doing his bit for equality by standing there and watching whilst his wife packed all the shopping. The smoked salmon in his basket clearly displayed his bourgeois credentials.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2012)

Nothing wrong with shopping in Iceland.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Nothing wrong with shopping in Iceland.


It wasn't a criticism of Iceland - I was also shopping in there. It was a sly dig at LJ, given his previous comments about local businesses in Brixton.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 19, 2012)

But if we want to criticise Iceland, we can. Like all supermarkets, they rip off farmers/suppliers and engage in a huge range of questionable business and employment practices. But that's another thread.


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> But if we want to criticise Iceland, we can. Like all supermarkets, they rip off farmers/suppliers and engage in a huge range of questionable business and employment practices. But that's another thread.


Plus they owe use £2.3 billion
http://www.publicserviceeurope.com/...-eu-membership-facing-impasse-over-bank-debts


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2012)

Blimey. The rain is sure coming down long and hard tonight!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 20, 2012)

It's really pissing me off, absolutely relentless tonight


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in holland and its -5. Think yourselves lucky


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 20, 2012)

That's because you're in a Dutch fridge with your champagne. Perv.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Had Brickers brekkers (as a treat) today in the Duck Egg Cafe, Coldharbour Lane. It is really nice in there, good service and the food was excellent. 

Eggs Benedict 
Sausage/egg muffin with hash brown
Coffee, coke and homemade lemonade 

It was not cheap (hence the treat) at £16.25 for two people though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Had Brickers brekkers (as a treat) today in the Duck Egg Cafe, Coldharbour Lane. It is really nice in there, good service and the food was excellent.
> 
> Eggs Benedict
> Sausage/egg muffin with hash brown
> ...


 
Coffee, coke *and* lemonade for breakfast?


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Had Brickers brekkers (as a treat) today in the Duck Egg Cafe, Coldharbour Lane. It is really nice in there, good service and the food was excellent.
> 
> Eggs Benedict
> Sausage/egg muffin with hash brown
> ...


The food is good there but it is pricey.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Coffee, coke and lemonade for breakfast?



Kitty had coffee and the homemade lemonade.
I had the coke  costing £1.75 a can no less.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Kitty had coffee and the homemade lemonade.
> I had the coke  costing £1.75 a can no less.


Are you working today?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I had the coke  costing £1.75 a can no less.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> The food is good there but it is pricey.



As a occasional treat it was well worth it. The Eggs Benedict was superb.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Are you working today?



No, tomorrow and Saturday .


----------



## TruXta (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No, tomorrow and Saturday .


AH ok.


----------



## smiler747 (Dec 20, 2012)

Save the blue roti van!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

smiler747 said:


> Save the *blue* roti van!


 
Is there another one then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

@Onket


----------



## leanderman (Dec 20, 2012)

Bagehot, the Economist's political editor, cannot stop writing about Brixton since he bought a house in our road.

Let's hope the powers-that-be at the Catholic school his children attend do not read down to his admission of agnosticism!

Here's today's article:

*While shepherds watched*
*The age-old ties between church and state are gradually coming asunder*
ON THE third Sunday of Advent the worshippers at St Matthew’s, Brixton, were bracing themselves for the annual
Christmas influx of unbelievers. “Help us persuade a few of them”, they
prayed, “to keep coming.”
Like many London churches, St Matthew’s is enjoying a slight revival. Over
the past decade its weekly congregation has doubled—to 65 on this Advent
Sunday. That is chiefly because of an influx of young middle-class families,
driven to one of London’s poorer parishes by high house prices and to church
in the hope of winning coveted places at the local Church of England primary
school. “I recognise their self-interest,” says the church’s vicar, the Rev
Stephen Sichel, wearily.
Yet secularism has not spared St Matthew’s. The church is a south London
landmark, a vast neo-classical monument with room for 1,800 worshippers,
built in 1822 to commemorate the victory at Waterloo. Since the mid-1970s,
however, when plunging congregations made it unaffordable, the church has
operated from a small portion of the building. Some of the rest was leased out
as a nightclub, “Mass”, which became well-known for hosting bondage parties.
“The walls aren’t insulated so there was a lot of noise,” recalls one
parishioner. Now the nightclub has closed; some of the building is being turned
into a pub.
It is unclear who were more representative of British society, the worshippers
in England’s established church or the sado-masochists next-door. Around 3%
of English people attend an Anglican service at least once a month. Perhaps
more significantly, according to the 2011 census, only 59% call themselves
Christian, representing a drop of 13 points in a decade. By comparison, two in
three young women, according to a poll by More! magazine, claim to have
experimented with bondage or spanking. The concept of Christendom, a
Christian realm that has endured since the time of Constantine the Great, is
dying in Britain. In the most godless continent, it is one of the most secular
countries.
That is especially traumatic for the established church, which claims a
prominent role in public life. Anglican bishops are rubber-stamped by the
prime minister and occupy 26 seats in the House of Lords; their head, the
Archbishop of Canterbury, is the spiritual leader of the country. If Britain’s
secular drift continues, that position may be untenable. And, in the light of two
recent controversies, involving women and sex, it looks especially vulnerable.
In November the House of Laity, a chamber of the church’s governing synod,
blocked a proposal to let women become bishops. This decision was as
surprising to most members of a church in which a third of the clergy are
women as it was illogical to everyone else. It also encouraged Britain’s
coalition government to ignore church opinion altogether when it launched a
campaign this month to legalise gay marriage, which the church opposes
(though some liberal clergymen do not). Without even consulting the church,
the government announced that to protect it from anti-discrimination suits,
legislation would make it illegal for gays to marry in the Church of England.
The synod was aghast at being ignored. This was not the first time a
government has set aside the wishes of the church: it did so, for example, over
the introduction of divorce courts in the mid-19th century. Yet the open
disregard for the church’s views is new. In response, church leaders seem torn
between panic and complacency. They rightly divine that the church cannot
claim indefinitely to speak for a society that disagrees with it. The incoming
Archbishop of Canterbury, Justin Welby, has therefore intimated there will be
a fresh vote on women bishops in 2013 and, though he disapproves of gays
marrying, he has promised to reflect on the issue. Perhaps he will somehow
find a way to bend the church to society’s will; shaped by centuries of
cohabitation with the state, the Church of England is naturally accommodating.
Yet many in the church are unwilling to be bent, including a growing minority
of particularly conservative evangelicals, who were partly responsible for
blocking women bishops. They would fight harder against gay marriage; as
would the African members of the 70m-strong Anglican communion that
Bishop Welby will also lead.
The end of Anglican Christendom
The church’s task is to reconcile the traditionalist views of some of its most
devout and opinionated members with those of a society that is fast
abandoning it. That looks impossible. So the prevailing view of churchmen,
that disentangling church and state would be too complicated for any
government to attempt, appears complacent. Indeed, Mr Cameron’s
government might seem to have made a start on it. On whether or not that is a
good idea, your columnist, like so many Britons, is agnostic. In a godless age,
an established church that can accommodate the values, if not the beliefs, of
the increasingly liberal mainstream could provide an appealing historical
continuity and space for discussion of ethics in public life. A church doggedly
at variance with public opinion will already have removed itself to the
margins. The rest of the disentanglement process, booting the bishops out of
Parliament and so forth, would be almost a formality.
It would also have little impact at St Matthew’s. One of four “Waterloo
churches”, the church was built partly to head off a rising threat from the
nonconformists. But these days the church seeks common cause with all its
Christian neighbours. After their Advent service, some of the congregation
were off to enjoy a spot of multi-denominational carolling to raise money for
charity. Their first Sunday service after Christmas will be held jointly with the
local Methodists. In this inner-city parish, the high politics of church and state
are distant and almost meaningless. St Matthew’s receives little support from
the diocese and hardly anyone ever gets married in the church. “We’re
effectively disestablished here,” says Mr Sichel.


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That's because you're in a Dutch fridge with your champagne. Perv.


 that would have been fun.


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Bagehot, the Economist's political editor, cannot stop writing about Brixton since he bought a house in our road.
> 
> Let's hope the powers-that-be at the Catholic school his children attend do not read down to his admission of agnosticism!
> 
> ...


 Maybe they should, and chuck him out to make a space for more deserving middle class parents who can fake a god-bother?


----------



## Winot (Dec 20, 2012)

Or maybe someone should start up a BDSM --- no, maybe not


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2012)

Winot said:


> Or maybe someone should start up a BDSM --- no, maybe not


 

You're a bit frisky this evening.....


----------



## Winot (Dec 20, 2012)

Manter said:


> You're a bit frisky this evening.....



As alluded to earlier, one G&T does it these days.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 20, 2012)

Tsk - he needs to get his facts right - it wasn't a 'bondage' club - but fetish.....


----------



## Greebo (Dec 20, 2012)

Winot said:


> As alluded to earlier, one G&T does it these days.


You are turning into such a cheap date.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2012)

Just had dinner at Wishbone.

I was a bit taken aback by how much of the Market Row bit of the market has now been turned Village-style too. Spitalfields here we come.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 20, 2012)

But was it any good?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2012)

It was pretty busy and we had to wait for a (very small) table for a bit. The food was quite good, and fairly good value I'd say, a bit over a tenner per person including a drink and we still had some left over to take away in a box after. The beer situation was disappointing, £4 for a small can and nothing on draught.

I had hoped it might feel more like an American diner, ie. not as cramped and noisy. The chicken is apparently free range but the restaurant is more battery farm style in the way the customers are processed.

Have just read that back to myself and realised that "cramped and noisy" is the sort of thing my dad would complain about a London restaurant. Hm.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> The beer situation was disappointing, £4 for a small can and nothing on draught.


That is a total rip off in anyone's language.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 21, 2012)

for my usual thursday night stroll, chose brixton again. walked through the market village thing and boy what a difference to last week. it was rammed, every unit it seemed busy. felt a bit like a posh, white upwardly mobile ghetto, with "normal" brixton going on around it. none of the places looked appealing to me, but then that would probably mean i am missing out. hundreds of pairs of big rimmed glasses, thousands of pairs of shabby converse and dozens of geezers with the hipster look of looking like they are from some Louisiana band from the turn of the century, or with tight jeans that stop about half a foot from their plimsoles. walked past some more exceptionally fashionable hipsters singing outside a shop with a fairly big crowd of other hipsters watching. had a coffee then went home. all in all looks like there's a real buzz round the place. shame it couldn't have blended in better with the rest of brixton (like chl has a good mix of places that attract all sorts of people), instead of just a sort of (posh) town within a town feel that it has. that brixton market pub looked rammo, loads of people in there.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 21, 2012)

.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2012)

MillwallShoes said:


> ...that brixton market pub looked rammo, loads of people in there.


It was busy all round Brixton. The Albert and Dogstar were buzzing too. It's funny: years ago, the Dogstar seemed to represent the very essence of gentrification in Brixton - now it seems positively _old school_ compared to some of the stuff that's going on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

MillwallShoes said:


> for my usual thursday night stroll, chose brixton again. walked through the market village thing and boy what a difference to last week. it was rammed, every unit it seemed busy. felt a bit like a posh, white upwardly mobile ghetto, with "normal" brixton going on around it. none of the places looked appealing to me, but then that would probably mean i am missing out. hundreds of pairs of big rimmed glasses, thousands of pairs of shabby converse and dozens of geezers with the hipster look of looking like they are from some Louisiana band from the turn of the century, or with tight jeans that stop about half a foot from their plimsoles. walked past some more exceptionally fashionable hipsters singing outside a shop with a fairly big crowd of other hipsters watching. had a coffee then went home. all in all looks like there's a real buzz round the place. shame it couldn't have blended in better with the rest of brixton (like chl has a good mix of places that attract all sorts of people), instead of just a sort of (posh) town within a town feel that it has. that brixton market pub looked rammo, loads of people in there.


 
What's wrong with Converse?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Converse?



Bad in the rain


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bad in the rain


Like cakes.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 21, 2012)

They're not Millwall shoes?


----------



## Manter (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's wrong with Converse?


No proper support for your feet <<looks guiltily at own feet>>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

Manter said:


> No proper support for your feet <<looks guiltily at own feet>>


 
Irrelevant.

Probably better for your feet than pinched in toes and stilettos


----------



## Manter (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Irrelevant.
> 
> Probably better for your feet than pinched in toes and stilettos


Yeah, probably. Though I do like a nice pair of fuck you shoes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> They're not Millwall shoes?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 21, 2012)

Manter said:


> No proper support for your feet <<looks guiltily at own feet>>



Converse are basically oversized and branded kids' PE pumps.

Being a sheep, I bought a pair. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's wrong with Converse?


 
they're the shittest footwear of all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Converse are basically oversized and branded kids' PE pumps.
> 
> Being a sheep, I bought a pair. Very uncomfortable.


 
and in my day, plimsolls are what you wore in PE lessons.  None of these fancy expensive trainers


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Dec 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Just had dinner at Wishbone.
> 
> I was a bit taken aback by how much of the Market Row bit of the market has now been turned Village-style too. Spitalfields here we come.


 
I find Market Row worse than the Village now. That run of Wishbone, Bukowskis and the horrible frozen yogurt place looks grim. Like you say, it's a small step to Spitalfields now. Wonder if it'll be a pizza express, Wagamamas or Giraffe that makes the first move?


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 21, 2012)

Calm down dear, look at the crowd at Dombey's this morning! SEVEN staff frantically serving them all. I reckon Dombey is here to stay.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Had Brickers brekkers (as a treat) today in the Duck Egg Cafe, Coldharbour Lane. It is really nice in there, good service and the food was excellent.
> 
> Eggs Benedict
> Sausage/egg muffin with hash brown
> ...


"Brickers Brekkers" - like it 

I think a visit to the Phoenix for brekkers tomorrow is in order, before they close for a week or so over Christmas.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Calm down dear, look at the crowd at Dombey's this morning! SEVEN staff frantically serving them all. I reckon Dombey is here to stay.


Love Dombey's. Getting our turkey and ham there tomorrow, as usual.

Their sausages are amazing too. We order cocktail ones for parties and they are crazily popular.

Staff are excellent and bother to learn customers' names


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 21, 2012)

Lambeth has lost nearly a quarter of its police officers since the Tories/LDs came to power in 2010, apparently the worst reduction for any borough in south London. This despite the Govt and the Mayor saying they would maintain police numbers. 188 PCs and 114 PCSOs have been lost in Lambeth, a total of 302, 24% of the total number. (Source: the Met.)


----------



## leanderman (Dec 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth has lost nearly a quarter of its police officers since the Tories/LDs came to power in 2010, apparently the worst reduction for any borough in south London. This despite the Govt and the Mayor saying they would maintain police numbers. 188 PCs and 114 PCSOs have been lost in Lambeth, a total of 302, 24% of the total number. (Source: the Met.)


 
Yet crime is down, apparently


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Yet crime is down, apparently


 
or numbers fiddled?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 21, 2012)

Or less crime detected, due to fewer officers.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 21, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Yet crime is down, apparently


Do you know the source for that?

I tend to trust the British Crime Survey more than official figures from individual police forces.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 21, 2012)

Much of the crime is committed by the Police. Where does that show up in the figures? I'm sure that wrongful arrest, perjury, illegal bail conditions, framing innocent people and falling downstairs in the back of the van are all declining.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 21, 2012)

These





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> or numbers fiddled?


 
Maybe ...
These stats for Brixton Hill (Tulse Hill ward) were released on Wednesday:

Reported figures for burglary, robbery and theft are all down year on year; same is true of overall reported crime in the ward.  First figures below are 2012 year to date, figures in brackets are all of 2011.  While riots in 2011 will have had some effect, as did Olympics, the trend appears positive. Success factors may include careful targeting of persistent offenders.
Burglary 135 (252)
Robbery 115 (148) - this includes 'business' robbery e.g. theft from a delivery person
Theft 345 (412) - this includes domestic, commercial, pickpocketing, bag theft in pubs etc.
total reported crime 1148 (1489)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

leanderman said:


> These
> 
> Maybe ...
> These stats for Brixton Hill (Tulse Hill ward) were released on Wednesday:
> ...


 
Some of those numbers could be down though because people don't bother reporting them 'cos they think it's a waste of time (ie. muggings, pickpocketing etc.) Who knows, maybe with people being as skint as they are, people getting burgled aren't reporting as there's no point if they let insurance lapse

Maybe a few weeks of sitting on arses watching Olympics instead of going out mugging affected figures 

Oh, and here's another thing.  I know of something happening where the police said they were too busy to deal with it because of the Olympics


----------



## leanderman (Dec 21, 2012)

Even when a Leander Rd resident identified a violent, repeat mugger the police could not be bothered to investigate.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Or less crime detected, due to fewer officers.


 
Crimes are generally reported rather than detected though...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Much of the crime is committed by the Police. Where does that show up in the figures? I'm sure that wrongful arrest, perjury, illegal bail conditions, framing innocent people and falling downstairs in the back of the van are all declining.


I would not have believed you, but then along came 'Plebgate'


----------



## Winot (Dec 21, 2012)

Police numbers generally are at a historical high.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 21, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yeah, probably. Though I do like a nice pair of fuck you shoes


With birds nest hair presumably? (although come to think of it that was "fuck me shoes")


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 22, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Even when a Leander Rd resident identified a violent, repeat mugger the police could not be bothered to investigate.


That's really shit. Did they take it any further?


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 22, 2012)

Can I get Luxardo maraschino cherries in Brickers? Got to be Luxardo. Dead posh apparently.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Can I get Luxardo maraschino cherries in Brickers? Got to be Luxardo. Dead posh apparently.


Don't know about the actual cherries but according to google the Hive sells the liqueur . (is it still there by the way?)


----------



## Winot (Dec 22, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Don't know about the actual cherries but according to google the Hive sells the liqueur . (is it still there by the way?)



Nope. Now Craft beer place.


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Can I get Luxardo maraschino cherries in Brickers? Got to be Luxardo. Dead posh apparently.


never seen them.  I'd have thought your best bet would be the big tesco- Last time I bought them from John Lewis food hall on oxford street.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

What pubs, if any, are open on Christmas and Boxing Day? We are in the throes of pre-Christmas meltdown that might cancel our family Christmas trip to the South West and may need a plan b.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 22, 2012)

the Elm Park Tavern definitely open 11 - 3 cos i saw their advertising board.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> the Elm Park Tavern definitely open 11 - 3 cos i saw their advertising board.


 
I'll definitely consider that as it's around the corner from me. But was toying with the idea of somewhere with food as we've got nothing in and it might be easier to go out than start to buy and plan now. Although I suspect that places with food might be booked out already.


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

Only ones I know of are in central london, but the hope in Wandsworth is open.... bit of a trek though....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 22, 2012)

nagapie said:


> What pubs, if any, are open on Christmas and Boxing Day? We are in the throes of pre-Christmas meltdown that might cancel our family Christmas trip to the South West and may need a plan b.


I know the Albert is open on Christmas Day for three or four hours. Boxing Day too, I would imagine, but don't know for sure. @Badgers is likely to know.


----------



## mxh (Dec 22, 2012)

Crown and scepter is open Christmas day 11.00 to 16.00


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2012)

nagapie said:


> What pubs, if any, are open on Christmas and Boxing Day? We are in the throes of pre-Christmas meltdown that might cancel our family Christmas trip to the South West and may need a plan b.


 
There's a thread somewhere I think


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2012)

Found thread.  Not sure how up-to-date it is though

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...oxing-day-new-years-day.302722/#post-11744534


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Found thread. Not sure how up-to-date it is though
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...oxing-day-new-years-day.302722/#post-11744534


 
Thanks, Minnie!


----------



## Winot (Dec 22, 2012)

Just been past the Crown & Anchor on the bus and there's virtually no one there. Has Brixton emptied already?


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

Winot said:


> Just been past the Crown & Anchor on the bus and there's virtually no one there. Has Brixton emptied already?


Yeah, I was I there earlier. Think half of London goes 'home'


----------



## Kanda (Dec 22, 2012)

nagapie said:


> What pubs, if any, are open on Christmas and Boxing Day? We are in the throes of pre-Christmas meltdown that might cancel our family Christmas trip to the South West and may need a plan b.



The Hand is open 12-3...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That's really shit. Did they take it any further?



six days later we forced them to take a statement from the witness.

and then they talked him into doubting what he saw


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

leanderman said:


> six days later we forced them to take a statement from the witness.
> 
> and then they talked him into doubting what he saw


ffs.  not surprised, as i know a vicar who was threatened, until the scrotes eventually firebombed the vicarage. he saw them watching and laughing and the police wouldn't even talk to them. fucking horrible, watching everything he owned burn


----------



## leanderman (Dec 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> Yeah, I was I there earlier. Think half of London goes 'home'



I love this time ... when the provincials, skiiers and 'country supper' types clear off


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 22, 2012)

I love London over Christmas too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I love this time ... when the provincials, skiiers and 'country supper' types clear off


 
I went into tube today to get a newspaper.  Saw at least half a dozen people with suitcases on my brief walk up the stairs


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I love this time ... when the provincials, skiiers and 'country supper' types clear off


Northerner and I are provincials- this will be our first Christmas in london 

before we got the house, the options were small flat in london, or either of our parents' houses which had lots of room to veg, and endless food, and dogs, and open fires.

We now have all of that except the dogs.  And there are some local huskies I'm going to kidnap...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> And there are some local huskies I'm going to kidnap...


 
You have to find out where they live first


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You have to find out where they live first


I am putting all my energy into stalking them.  They're stunning


----------



## leanderman (Dec 23, 2012)

If you keep sheep, or cattle, you can also keep a dog.

Otherwise, no. This is a city - not a farm, or a zoo.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> I am putting all my energy into stalking them. They're stunning


..but not the sharpest knives in the cutlery drawer...good at pulling stuff though....sled from Lidl, bringing home the Stollen?


----------



## Manter (Dec 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ..but not the sharpest knives in the cutlery drawer...good at pulling stuff though....sled from Lidl, bringing home the Stollen?


maybe I can sled into the office....


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going to Stockport for Christmas. Hateful, hateful North. Why does anyone live there?


----------



## Manter (Dec 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm going to Stockport for Christmas. Hateful, hateful North. Why does anyone live there?


Why are you going there?


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 23, 2012)

Brother lives there.  He likes it.  Went to Liverpool Poly and never came home. Married a girl from Blackburn. Hard to believe he's really my brother. Probably a mixup in the hospital.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I'll definitely consider that as it's around the corner from me. But was toying with the idea of somewhere with food as we've got nothing in and it might be easier to go out than start to buy and plan now. Although I suspect that places with food might be booked out already.


 
was it today you're meant to be going?... been up since silly am, so had BBC rolling news on - didn't realise how bad it is down there! Are you going? (((nagapieandfamily)))


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2012)

Winot said:


> Just been past the Crown & Anchor on the bus and there's virtually no one there. Has Brixton emptied already?


 
I was up at Euston station yesterday and it was packed. (Not to leave London but to go to Renoir- a haven of peace and quiet).

I rather like Brixton over Christmas.


----------



## Winot (Dec 23, 2012)

Regrettably we're going to have to leave London today but back on Christmas Day


----------



## nagapie (Dec 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> was it today you're meant to be going?... been up since silly am, so had BBC rolling news on - didn't realise how bad it is down there! Are you going? (((nagapieandfamily)))


 
No, tomorrow


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 23, 2012)

Yep off to Waterloo in a bit and down to Hampshire for Christmas with the parents (and their dogs). By Boxing Day I'll be desperate to come back.....


----------



## leanderman (Dec 23, 2012)

Mother in law coming from flooded West to London for Xmas - sensible woman!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I was up at Euston station yesterday and it was packed. (Not to leave London but to go to Renoir- a haven of peace and quiet).
> 
> I rather like Brixton over Christmas.


 
It's great in Brixton at Christmas   Really quiet but not in a ghost town way.  I am pleased that we are here this year instead of with the rellys


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I rather like Brixton over Christmas.


I've only ever spent one day out of Brixton on Christmas Day since 1981.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've only ever spent one day out of Brixton on Christmas Day since 1981.



Phenomenal. I shall break that record, DV.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Yep off to Waterloo in a bit and down to Hampshire for Christmas with the parents (and their dogs). By Boxing Day I'll be desperate to come back.....


 
Log on and tell me how chaotic Waterloo is...please.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Phenomenal. I shall break that record, DV.


The one day I wasn't I was in Clapham for the worst Christmas of my life. My daughter accepted an invitation on our behalf without asking me first  When we got there one of the kids was sitting in front of the TV, everyone else had buggered off and there was a completely frozen turkey sitting on the table and nowt else


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2012)

nagapie said:


> No, tomorrow


 
oh dear.  Well best of luck.  Let me know if you don't get to go - we could probably help out with some Christmas lunch stuff if you need it.  I made a lovely nut roast and there was too much for the roasting tin so I made a mini one too.  It's very little - like individual portion sized really but it should be very yummy.  Rose Elliot's white nut roast.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've only ever spent one day out of Brixton on Christmas Day since 1981.


 
As some people still claim Thornton Heath to be in Surrey, then I suppose I can't say I've spent every Christmas in even London 

I did go out of London/Surrey once since 1985 but it was only as far as the outskirts of Essex so it was almost London


----------



## nagapie (Dec 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh dear. Well best of luck. Let me know if you don't get to go - we could probably help out with some Christmas lunch stuff if you need it. I made a lovely nut roast and there was too much for the roasting tin so I made a mini one too. It's very little - like individual portion sized really but it should be very yummy. Rose Elliot's white nut roast.


 
Thanks, I have been meaning to ask for that recipe. I've just been to Marks and Spencers for in case we can't go food but they had no veggie option for the roast

Do we need to bring anything if we come tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=46545

 manter, do you know about this?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=46545
> 
> manter, do you know about this?


 


Not one of yesterday's ones


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 23, 2012)

since my mum left london i've spent way too many christmases away from home.  i hope one year to be in a situation where i can be at home.


----------



## Manter (Dec 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=46545
> 
> manter, do you know about this?


Poor dog! No.... Wasn't me. Possibly only because I haven't got out of bed yet, but still....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2012)

Manter said:


> Poor dog! No.... Wasn't me. Possibly only because I haven't got out of bed yet, but still....


 
Don't think the police will believe you.  The evidence that you planned to kidnap a dog is on these boards plain and clear


----------



## Manter (Dec 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't think the police will believe you.  The evidence that you planned to kidnap a dog is on these boards plain and clear


The only alibi I have is a 13 week old cat and a man from hull. I am doomed


----------



## Kanda (Dec 23, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> since my mum left london i've spent way too many christmases away from home.  i hope one year to be in a situation where i can be at home.



I haven't been home for Christmas since 1988!


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 23, 2012)

gosh you're old aren't you?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 23, 2012)

Nah, a mere stripling. My last Christmas at home with parents was 1974.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, I have been meaning to ask for that recipe. I've just been to Marks and Spencers for in case we can't go food but they had no veggie option for the roast
> 
> Do we need to bring anything if we come tomorrow afternoon?


 
just yourselves.   

There are 2 veggie M&S options this year - the usual nut roast with mushroom sauce (which I really like) and then a lentil and bean bake (they seem to have gotten rid of the horrible brazil nut and cranberry sauce one).  But you tend to need to get them really early - not that that's any help to you -  sorry! They certainly had them in the Brixton M&S on this Wednesday gone, but I was surprised they were still in stock really.  

The Rose Elliot White Nut Roast recipe is online.. there are two versions but if you google it the most recent hits are the latest, amended version which is much easier and only has cashew nuts in.  The older version has a number of white nuts.   This it the first year I've made it but I have a number of friends who've made both versions and vouch for it.  It's expensive though - all those nuts don't come cheap!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 23, 2012)

Any idea why someone is setting fireworks off at the top of the hill at the moment?  Can't see any festivals or whatever today on the calendar.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> just yourselves.
> 
> There are 2 veggie M&S options this year - the usual nut roast with mushroom sauce (which I really like) and then a lentil and bean bake (they seem to have gotten rid of the horrible brazil nut and cranberry sauce one). But you tend to need to get them really early - not that that's any help to you - sorry! They certainly had them in the Brixton M&S on this Wednesday gone, but I was surprised they were still in stock really.
> 
> The Rose Elliot White Nut Roast recipe is online.. there are two versions but if you google it the most recent hits are the latest, amended version which is much easier and only has cashew nuts in. The older version has a number of white nuts. This it the first year I've made it but I have a number of friends who've made both versions and vouch for it. It's expensive though - all those nuts don't come cheap!


 
I think it's going to be veggie ready meals with the traditional veg as if we miss the train, I'll have had enough hassle for one day. I'll try the Rose Elliot recipe another time though!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 23, 2012)

i once spent xmas morning hallucinating on CHL with sick on my trousers.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 23, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Any idea why someone is setting fireworks off at the top of the hill at the moment? Can't see any festivals or whatever today on the calendar.


2/1 gunfire
2/5 favorite, xmas party.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2012)

Review time......

So went into Bombay Kitchen tonight (new curry house on CHL almost opposite the Dogstar).  Me and the boy were the only customers, but they still managed to be really friendly without being over attentive.  Decent value, although I think rice/naan etc is a bit overpriced - probably about £1 more expensive than Khans on them all.  Mains are all a decent price, and booze is pretty reasonable (£3 for a large Cobra/£4 for a large glass of wine). Food very good and tasty - the lamb in my dish was delicious.  A little underspiced for my liking compared to Khans, but entirely personal taste on that one.  Ended up being £20 each (including tip) with poppadoms, a main, rice, naan and alcoholic drink each.  Which is slightly more than I'd pay for Khans but not so much that I resented it.  

So the message is give em a bash.  Really nice guys and decent, if a little more expensive, in comparison to other local curry places.  Khans will probably still get my main custom but I'd certainly go back


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2012)

@nagapie I hope you don't need this but The Commercial is open 12-6 on Xmas Day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Any idea why someone is setting fireworks off at the top of the hill at the moment?  Can't see any festivals or whatever today on the calendar.


There's a moderately significant holiday called "Christ Mass' or something in a couple of days


----------



## ajdown (Dec 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There's a moderately significant holiday called "Christ Mass' or something in a couple of days


 
Yes but what's the excuse for setting them off today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2012)

Why not? Lots of Xmas parties happening. Xmas lasts for a couple of weeks in that respect


----------



## leanderman (Dec 24, 2012)

In a nod to my childhood, I bought indoor fireworks last Christmas. 

Disappointing. Even my kids thought they were rubbish.


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2012)

leanderman said:


> In a nod to my childhood, I bought indoor fireworks last Christmas.
> 
> Disappointing. Even my kids thought they were rubbish.


I bought indoor sparklers and set fire to the tablecloth last year. This year I'm sticking with crackers


----------



## ajdown (Dec 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why not? Lots of Xmas parties happening. Xmas lasts for a couple of weeks in that respect


 
Christmas is one day.

The commercial season surrounding christmas, however, is another matter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2012)

That's irrelevant.
People have parties all over the Xmas season, esp the weekend before


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 24, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Log on and tell me how chaotic Waterloo is...please.


'twas really quiet!

Woken up at 5 this morning by the dogs barking though; not happy...


----------



## katie_m (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone know how hellish Tesco Acre Lane is?  I've forgotten stuff, so a trip beckons...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2012)

katie_m said:


> Anyone know how hellish Tesco Acre Lane is? I've forgotten stuff, so a trip beckons...


 
I'd imagine if you go now, it'll be ok. I'm just back in the last half hour from Morrisons in Streatham and didn't have to queue for a till


----------



## colacubes (Dec 24, 2012)

I've not been to Tescos but just walked past both Iceland and Sainsburys, and they're both pretty quiet at the moment.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 24, 2012)

Contrary to previous information given, the Windmill is open Christmas Night from 8pm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Contrary to previous information given, the Windmill is open Christmas Night from 8pm.


 
Oh goodie.  I'll be there then


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas  to all.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 25, 2012)

Weather forecast is really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 27, 2012)

Funfair @ Windswept Square on Boxing day.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 27, 2012)

There is something quite surreal and creepy about funfairs in the wet and dark.


----------



## Onket (Dec 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Onket



Where?!


----------



## Onket (Dec 27, 2012)

Although 20 quid a pop is a bit steep, tbf.

@badgers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Where?!



Sorry to say it was not in Brixton  but they were £1.20 and very delicious. A little stodgy but good.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

@Onket


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2012)

Where do I get Louisiana hot sauce in Brixton/tulse hill/Herne hill?  Or do I need to go into town?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 27, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> There is something quite surreal and creepy about funfairs in the wet and dark.


 
Especially empty ones


----------



## ajdown (Dec 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> Where do I get Louisiana hot sauce in Brixton/tulse hill/Herne hill? Or do I need to go into town?


 
Is it that specific one you want?  Because the chinese supermarket and the indian butchers in the market proper (not the undercover bits) sell all sorts of hot sauces.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 27, 2012)

Try Nour, their selection of hot sauces is staggering.


----------



## MariaLeFrink (Dec 27, 2012)

well I didn't even know that the fair was coming, spent my Xmas in Camberwell... yay


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

@Onket


----------



## Manter (Dec 28, 2012)

Thx will try both


----------



## ericjarvis (Dec 28, 2012)

We shouldn't have ordered the white Christmas over the phone. They obviously sent us a wet Christmas instead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Onket





Badgers said:


> @Onket


What's the meaning of this?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What's the meaning of this?



Did you miss the meeting?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 28, 2012)

it's some modern thing for young people, OU, i'd ignore it if i was you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

I assume it is to call onket's attention to summat, but why twice in short succession?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I assume it is to call onket's attention to summat, but why twice in short succession?



Why not?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

I asked first


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I asked first



Well done


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

Please answer me. It's niggling me!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Please answer me. It's niggling me!



Why would I stop the niggling?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

Cos you're an agreeable chap who would politely answer a question someone asked him.  
Why are you being so cagey?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cos you're an agreeable chap who would politely answer a question someone asked him.
> Why are you being so cagey?



Agreeable?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

Never mind.
 at your unwillingness to answer a simple question


----------



## Kanda (Dec 28, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Any idea why someone is setting fireworks off at the top of the hill at the moment? Can't see any festivals or whatever today on the calendar.


 
There was a Nigerian music video shoot and party on top of Courtenay House... you posted at 7pm... not really that much bother at that time is it??


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos you're an agreeable chap who would politely answer a question someone asked him.
> Why are you being so cagey?



As far as I know he does it because he finds it amusing.

@badgers -Where was the pie?


----------



## ajdown (Dec 28, 2012)

Kanda said:


> There was a Nigerian music video shoot and party on top of Courtenay House... you posted at 7pm... not really that much bother at that time is it??


 
It's an unrequired noise that can be heard from outside therefore I consider it antisocial behaviour - like most of the parties that people seem to have at all sorts of inappropriate hours round my area.

I have more respect for my neighbours than to disturb them unnecesssarily., if only others did.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 28, 2012)

Fair enough Victor 

I suppose kids playing in the street is unrequired noise? Things like that yeah?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

Fireworks in the early evening are anti-social? Go move to Tunbridge Wells, aj!


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 28, 2012)

In the ongoing hipster debate, I've just spent the day in the Northern Quarter in Manchester. We've got a loooong way to go before we reach that level of Nathan Barley.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

I was in Leeds town centre yesterday and that was stuffed full of overgroomed preening peacocks of all ages


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2012)

Brixton needs some trendy new quarters. I hear they're all the rage.

Perhaps an Honest Burgers Quarter in recognition for their amazing work in getting Brixton in the groovy mags. Oh, and maybe a mobile Jay Rayner Corner, which is where the latest undiscovered foodie treats can be found (after appearing in his column).


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2012)

I presume there is online nimby outrage in those places too?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> I presume there is online nimby outrage in those places too?


Oh, and a Grouch Corner, where people endlessly moaning and grumbling can congregate.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, and a Grouch Corner, where people endlessly moaning and grumbling can congregate.



You've described a lot of these board just there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> I presume there is online nimby outrage in those places too?


No, cos they grew up locally too. 
Northerners love getting ponced up in gladrags, perfume and pancake make up. They used to be blue in colour but these days they are orange with painted on eyebrows. And that's just the lads


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> You've described a lot of these board just there.


And you are the king of those people. Veritably, you are The Lord Grumbler. The Moany Kingdom is all yours!
May I recommend the first rule you introduce as supreme ruler is a compulsory and bountiful supply of cheap lasagne to all.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, cos they grew up locally too.
> Northerners love getting ponced up in gladrags, perfume and pancake make up. They used to be blue in colour but these days they are orange with painted on eyebrows. And that's just the lads



I know.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2012)

editor said:


> And you are the king of those people. Veritably, you are The Lord Grumbler. The Moany Kingdom is all yours!
> May I recommend the first rule you introduce as supreme ruler is a compulsory and bountiful supply of cheap lasagne to all.



Do what you want. Carry on talking hypocritical bollocks. I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

T'was a strange kind of night around Brixton tonight. It was all mellow and Sunday-esque until about midnight when the bars seemed to get very lively. I guess it was down to folks getting back from their trips to their parents and being in the mood to party.


----------



## Onket (Dec 29, 2012)

Going out between Christmas and New Year has always been a bit of an odd one. Have had some great nights out around that time though.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

Well moody sky over Brixton. 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/theres-a-mean-and-brooding-sky-looming-over-brixton/


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 29, 2012)

That sky waited until I was just about to go out, to explode with a shower of rainfall.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 29, 2012)

I can hear the rain thundering on the roof


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2012)

It was darkening in Brixton just after lunch today!


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Is it that specific one you want?  Because the chinese supermarket and the indian butchers in the market proper (not the undercover bits) sell all sorts of hot sauces.





shifting gears said:


> Try Nour, their selection of hot sauces is staggering.


Sadly no chilli chipotle hot sauces. I will go to US expat land tomorrow....
I can swap out mole for Tabasco and unsweetened cocoa, but am nervous experimenting too much with 40 people coming....


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2012)

Sainsbury's do a reasonable chipotle sauce


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Sainsbury's do a reasonable chipotle sauce


Tried it before- not hot enough. It's kind of Connecticut not Louisiana....


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2012)

they also do nice dried chipotle but if you want choice you will need a specialist shop like that one in Bethnal Green/Whitechapel


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 29, 2012)

Make your own?
http://www.euroresidentes.com/Recetas/Cocina_mexicana/salsa-chipotle.htm


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2012)

Wholefoods sell the right stuff... I'll just nip in there


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 30, 2012)

The London Underground radio show comes live from Brixton today, with yours truly at the controls.

hip hop, tech house, techno and anything else....

Tune in here: http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/ustreamer.html

More here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...sundays-5-8pm-gmt.288000/page-2#post-11836574


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2012)

That chatroom is a little lively on the eyes!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 30, 2012)

Trying out the new bombay kitchen tonight... will report back


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 30, 2012)

I had a naga lamb the boy had a chicken pasanda. It was fine, average although my dish was a bit on the oily side.  Nothing special and def not a patch on Khans. Plus points - they delivered quickly and take card.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 30, 2012)

Turin Brakes are playing the hootahobgoblin at the mo.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 30, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Turin Brakes are playing the hootahobgoblin at the mo.


 
Thanks for the warning!


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I had a naga lamb the boy had a chicken pasanda. It was fine, average although my dish was a bit on the oily side. Nothing special and def not a patch on Khans. Plus points - they delivered quickly and take card.


Review noted!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 30, 2012)

I would add though that I'm very picky about curries. The boy thought his chicken pasanda was delicious!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 30, 2012)

I reviewed up thread.  Was nice but not as good as Khans.  But nice fellas and I wish em luck.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 30, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I reviewed up thread.  Was nice but not as good as Khans.  But nice fellas and I wish em luck.



Yeah def wish them luck. It's great to have the option of a curry on my doorstep


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Ethnic food sourcing question: 

Anyone know where I can reliably get ham stock cubes in Brixton?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Not pork stock cubes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty much any of the food shops on Electric Avenue IIRC. never had any trouble finding them in Brixton.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty much any of the food shops on Electric Avenue IIRC. never had any trouble finding them in Brixton.


 
This is going to be like the haggis where people claim they are available everywhere all year round on the basis of buying one once  in January 1987.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

No, I used to buy the whole range of knorr ones frequently. Haven't for about a year or so though. But why would it change? And you can buy haggis all year round from most supermarkets


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

NO YOU FUCKING CAN'T.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I had some last month! From sainsbury's


----------



## Kanda (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> NO YOU FUCKING CAN'T.


 
I saw one the other day in Tesco on Acre Lane.. thought it was odd. Why would anyone eat it at Christmas? Most Scottish food is based on a dare/bet.


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never had a problem buying haggis either. Sorry quimmy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

they are usually on the top shelf of the cabinet, so maybe Quincy didn't spot them
Damn you autocorrect


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> they are usually on the top shelf of the cabinet, so maybe Quincy didn't spot them
> Damn you autocorrect


It was moider trying to reach them on that ridiculously high shelf.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 31, 2012)

editor said:


> That chatroom is a little lively on the eyes!


Yeah, a relic from the early days which is still going....it's functional but basic! One of the reasons the radio station has been kept going so long (15-16 years) is the costs are small/non-existent. Unfortunately that means a few old bells and some ancient whistles!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

Avoid Tesco this afternoon. Queues all the way up the aisles.
And well done to those of you who don't use evil Tesco anyway. 
You can sit at home and polish your haloes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 31, 2012)

For future reference, haggis lovers. It freezes well.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

I know it freezes well, but I get into trouble from OU when I buy all the haggis (when it is available for a week or so in January).

Anyway MASSIVE SURPRISE - no ham stock cubes in any shop on Electric Avenue.

And it seems no one knowledgeable has turned up since this morning.

Tesco had ham stock cubes once, about 12 years ago.

Wing Tai came closest with pork stock cubes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I know it freezes well, but I get into trouble from OU when I buy all the haggis (when it is available for a week or so in January).
> 
> Anyway MASSIVE SURPRISE - no ham stock cubes in any shop on Electric Avenue.
> 
> ...


I had some of them at the back of a cupboard till recently and I saw the best before date 

Boil some bacon and onions up and use the stock from that.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

I've bought bacon, it'll have to do.    

I've stocked up on them before and then I think I threw the last of them out too once they were a few years out of date.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've bought bacon, it'll have to do.
> 
> I've stocked up on them before and then I think I threw the last of them out too once they were a few years out of date.


Have you tried A&C the portugese deli? They seem to have a good selection in there. I don't eat meat though, so not sure they do ham ones.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm home now.  No. I'll have a look next time.  I'm willing to bet £3 that they don't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

You daft apeth, Quincy


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You daft apeth, Quincy


 
I'm not the one who claims every shop on electric avenue stocks something they don't OU. 


Anyway so much for ethnic foods.  What about the Scots? 2k of us living around brixton.  It's racism I tells ya.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 31, 2012)

DId you try Nour?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes. I did all the shops in Electric avenue where ''all the shops will have them''. 

I nearly took a photo of the stock cubes in there but it was too crowded.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'm not the one who claims every shop on electric avenue stocks something they don't OU.
> 
> 
> Anyway so much for ethnic foods.  What about the Scots? 2k of us living around brixton.  It's racism I tells ya.


I'm not the one who gave up too soon and went home


----------



## colacubes (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Yes. I did all the shops in Electric avenue where ''all the shops will have them''.
> 
> I nearly took a photo of the stock cubes in there but it was too crowded.


 
  Tbh that's the one place I would have said was possible.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Ethnic food sourcing question:
> 
> Anyone know where I can reliably get ham stock cubes in Brixton?


 
Which ethnicity are ham stock cubes specific to?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not the one who gave up too soon and went home


 
Yes because going in every single shop that sells stock cubes on EA because someone said they all sell ham stock cubes is giving up. 

Maybe you think this is a ham stock cube.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Which ethnicity are ham stock cubes specific to?


 
Based on the fact that they sell them everywhere in Scotland and nowhere in London, except that one time in Tesco 12 years ago, I can only surmise they are considered a Scottish delicacy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm surprised you didn't have a look on Atlantic Road too that's all. I've definitely bought then somewhere round there. In fact, Portuguese and South American establishments are more likely to sell them than Muslim places innit.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm surprised you didn't have a look on Atlantic Road too that's all. I've definitely bought then somewhere round there. In fact, Portuguese and South American establishments are more likely to sell them than Muslim places innit.


 
Yes, OU.  That's what I would have thought.  Someone, however, was insistent.  Not a very reliable person though so I knew it was probably a wild goose chase.   Lucky I was going anyway. 

I bought tonnes of meat at Dombey's and loads at Nour too.  I had to buy a granny trolley to get everything back.  I may also have bought a slow cooker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2012)

You know how vague I am. I just meant that vicinity. I can't remember the exact shop I bought them in. I would have thought you would have used a little bit of your own intitiave. I hope you learned your lesson: don't listen to me and find out for yourself


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Based on the fact that they sell them everywhere in Scotland and nowhere in London, except that one time in Tesco 12 years ago, I can only surmise they are considered a Scottish delicacy.


FWIW I generally end up going to the Streatham Common branch of Sainsbury's for Knorr ham stock cubes, but Asda and larger branches of Tesco have them on and off.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You know how vague I am. I just meant that vicinity. I can't remember the exact shop I bought them in. I would have thought you would have used a little bit of your own intitiave. I hope you learned your lesson: don't listen to me and find out for yourself


 
I'll use some of my initiative on you next time I see you.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW I generally end up going to the Streatham Common branch of Sainsbury's for Knorr ham stock cubes, but Asda and larger branches of Tesco have them on and off.


 
Next time get two and throw the spare out the bus window outside mine.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Next time get two and throw the spare out the bus window outside mine.


If you can wait until Saturday, I can bring a spare box to the bonfire.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 31, 2012)

Put some ham in a blender!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2012)

I





quimcunx said:


> Based on the fact that they sell them everywhere in Scotland and nowhere in London, except that one time in Tesco 12 years ago, I can only surmise they are considered a Scottish delicacy.


 
I'd never sen them before but spotted them the other day in Londis in Crystal Palace. If you're still looking I can get some and you can pick them up at the Windmill.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

See, they're like the magic lands at the top of The Faraway Tree, popping in and out of existence.

Greebo that would be useful if you remember. If not I might tap you up, twisted.

Thank you.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a potato they can spare? There's a Foxtons mini parked in Rushcroft Road. (Blocking a driveway, of course.)


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2012)

No but I may be able to put my hands on a molotov cocktail if that's of use.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Greebo that would be useful if you remember. If not I might tap you up, twisted.


No worries, I'll remember.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 31, 2012)

I can hear fireworks on NPR... ajdown will livid, that's his New Year ruined!!!!


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2012)

All this fuss about some stock cubes!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 31, 2012)

Fireworks already...?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha!!

They lasted less than 5 minutes Victor Meldrew!!!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not midnight for another five hours, don't people have accurate watches any more?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 31, 2012)

ajdown said:


> It's not midnight for another five hours, don't people have accurate watches any more?


 
No, some people have young children that they want to make happy that need to be in bed. Fucksake man, lighten up!! lol!! 

I might dive into the basement and get the industrial fireworks and join the party on top of Courtenay House now....


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

The Albert's warming up nicely for tonight!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 31, 2012)

editor said:


> The Albert's warming up nicely for tonight!


 
About time they put the heating on


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

There was some fireworks around Herne Hill a few moments ago. They were probably set off just to annoy ajdown a bit more.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

Kanda said:


> About time they put the heating on


----------



## Winot (Dec 31, 2012)

Amazing fireworks somewhere east of Brixton Hill.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2012)

Bit early. They have just stopped.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Back to sleep then.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking over the London Eye.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

I was going to say in response to your last post that I thought you lived where I was going to be but if you were asleep I wouldn't meet you.  But maybe you were there but I still didn't meet you. 

So I guess it amounts to the same thing.   

Happy New Year Brixton!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Looking over the London Eye.


 
Fuzzy one from me


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

What roof were they on top of?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> What roof were they on top of?


 
The old converted warehouse opposite The Windmill in Blenheim Gardens


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The old converted warehouse opposite The Windmill in Blenheim Gardens


 
nice shot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> nice shot


 
I seem unable to get non-blurry fireworks 

The video's better though


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2013)

Bit Fuzzy but like the colour. Shows the London Eye


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I seem unable to get non-blurry fireworks
> 
> The video's better though


 
Really Iike that photo. The composition is good with the people in the foreground. You got the fireworks at there full extent. And there is something a bit scary about it. Like its in Homs or something. Very 2013 Im afraid.

Fireworks are difficult to do I reckon


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie doesn't realise that she's actually quite a promising photographer. 

And shh, don't tell her.  Don't want it going to her head.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Bit Fuzzy but like the colour. Shows the London Eye


 
Where's the London Eye?  I can't see with all that smoke


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's the London Eye? I can't see with all that smoke


 
Try again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

I see... not 

Maybe you view it face on whereas I'm side on?


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 1, 2013)

Shop opposite public toilet, popes rd, NYD



Must try harder 

Pretty sure they had some in the Chinese supermarket too, looked like knorr but the Asian branded ones


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Why hasn't Mrs M closed this thread?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you shifting gears! Finally someone who knows what they're talking about!

Was that today? Are they open? 

I'd point out that I had very heavy shopping and it was pissing down by the time I'd finished my OU sponsored wild goose chase in electric avenue.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Pretty sure they had some in the Chinese supermarket too, looked like knorr but the Asian branded ones


 
Don't know which one is the 'chinese supermarket' but Wing Tai in EA had pork stock cubes, not ham.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why hasn't Mrs M closed this thread?


 
It's as well she hadn't. this was unfinished december business which did not need to be carried forward into a new month, let alone a new year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree.  Better things to talk about in January than ham stock cubes


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

Let's hope so minnie, let's hope so.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Let's hope so minnie, let's hope so.


 
Let there be no mention of ham stock cubes in January... ever


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Let there be no mention of ham stock cubes in January... ever


 
I already saw, minnie, and the post has been reported to fridgemagnet.  

See you in february.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Let there be no mention of ham stock cubes in January... ever


Is that a dare?


----------



## Onket (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why hasn't Mrs M closed this thread?



Don't you start, Minnie. The mods do an excellent job under difficult circumstances. They can't be everywhere at once and certainly don't need grumpy whingers like you following them round the boards pointing out what they've missed.


----------

